# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test E and Dbol first cycle

## Haro3

Cycle:
1-4 dbol 30mg/day
1-12 test e 500mg 2 shots at 250 thursday/monday
1-12 arimidex .25mg

first shot 10mins ago in left quad went great! nice and slow and no pain yet, massaged the area and hoping no pain arises, todays an off day so im going to go do some cardio and hope that helps to keep my leg from getting sore

starting stats:

weight 204lbs
height 6'
bf: (ill post later im doing bod pod next week)
arms 17"
legs 24" 
chest 45"
calves 16"
forearm 14.5"

wish me luck

----------


## JMan06

Goodluck on your cycle! Im on week 5 of my test e only cycle at 500mg a week as well. Your going to love it trust me :Evil2:  

Heres the link to my log: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=262171

Keep yours updated as well, I'll be watching it.

Julian :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Haro3

so far so good, minor back pumps from the dbol nothing unbearable by anymeans, first injection went great in left quad, was barely sore three days after felt like a slight bruise nothing major, second injection was tonight in right quad so far no pain. Up 3 lbs in my morning weight with slight strength gains nothing extreme as of yet. Got a slight head cold over the weekend and i've lost some appetite and just been tired, been eating alot and drinking water hopefully my lifts are up tomorrow forr back day, also i do the bod pod tomorrow to find out my body fat %. Been drinkin plenty of water atleast 1 gallon a day. Had small headaches at first with dbol i guess raising blood pressure, started drinking more water and i havent had a problem since.

----------


## IBdmfkr

You should do well.. I'd personally bump the DBol to 40-60mg/day, 30 is very low.

----------


## Haro3

> You should do well.. I'd personally bump the DBol to 40-60mg/day, 30 is very low.


is 50 reasonable for a first time?

----------


## Haro3

did the bod pod today it said my weight was 211 which is up 7lbs from last thursday but i initially weighed my self in the morning and this weight was at 430 pm soooo after 4 meals im sure i was heavier. nonetheless it says im 15.5% bf which sounds about right i figured i was 15% and from what i gather bod pod is relatively accurate. so we will call my starting bf 15.5% and ill test it again when im done with this cycle. did deads today...was reminded why i hate them, i have horrible form and hurts my bad knee and being on dbol doesnt help because my lower back feels like someone hit me with a f*cking bat its so pumped up its rediculous. oh well also i upped my dbol to 50mg a day per I**Mfkr's recomendation.

----------


## IBdmfkr

> is 50 reasonable for a first time?


Yes I'd recommend 40-60mg, it's only for 4wks so you should be fine and see much better results, 30 is extremely low.

----------


## Haro3

> Yes I'd recommend 40-60mg, it's only for 4wks so you should be fine and see much better results, 30 is extremely low.


yea im at 50 now, thx for lookin out. also im going to start adding cardio to the end of my workouts since im 15% id like to drop a lil fat over the next couple months so im going to add some cardio 30 mins 3 times a week.

----------


## IBdmfkr

I'd just clean up the foods you're eating but keep calories on the high-side until the Dbol is clear, then possibly use the rest of the cycle to shed some unwanted bodyfat, in reality you should've dropped the weight first then started the cycle  :Smilie:

----------


## Haro3

> I'd just clean up the foods you're eating but keep calories on the high-side until the Dbol is clear, then possibly use the rest of the cycle to shed some unwanted bodyfat, in reality you should've dropped the weight first then started the cycle


yea i know i should have but i didnt.. i didnt think i was quite that high but it is what it is. my foods are clean, you posted in my diet thread if you remember. havin 15% wont hinder my gains would it? i dont see how it could other than just not showing as good.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Yea remember the thread just make it a habit and stay with it consistantly..
Your gains won't be hindered at all but you will deff gain some fat along with the muscle so expect to be above 15% after the cycle is clear, only after PCT will you want to cut back calories, never while your hormones are not stabilized again. We'll cross that bridge when the time comes, until then enjoy the cycle, train hard!, and eat right.

----------


## Haro3

definately going to stay consistant with the diet, i dont mess that up unless i absolutely cannot stick with it for a day or something. so even with added cardio i will still gain fat on cycle? im not hopping to get ripped but i figured i might drop a couple %. no big deal if i dont but i wont make the mistake of cuttin in pct

----------


## IBdmfkr

It's hard to gain muscle when calorie deficient.. so you gotta decide whether you wanna add some mass or cut bodyfat, you Can lose BF and add muscle but don't expect it to be nearly as much as with an above maintenance diet and intense training.

----------


## Haro3

gotcha, appreciate ur help ill keep everyone posted

----------


## Haro3

today makes one week in and im up 4 lbs morning weight. ill post some numbers after lifting today.

----------


## Haro3

pretty good pump today, alot of energy felt strong, got 95's for 6 two times on military press, last week i only got 90's for 5 so definate improvement.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Great to hear bro!

Make sure you're working the muscle not just moving the weight.. Don't train with your ego  :Smilie:  Do them slow and controlled to really stress the fibers and utilize the most muscle fibers for each contraction.

----------


## Haro3

> Great to hear bro!
> 
> Make sure you're working the muscle not just moving the weight.. Don't train with your ego  Do them slow and controlled to really stress the fibers and utilize the most muscle fibers for each contraction.


definately, i finally learned how to connect mentally to the muscle and i dont ego lift anymore, the military press might have had sommmmee ego in there but not much i was going deep and pausing at the top as well. today was arms and i had a pump out of this world felt great! tricep strength is up significantly i tried TAI's decline close grip for my first movement definately a great tricep movement really kept the weight on my tris and i dont think i used any chest in there. had two bloody noses today....one was pretty brutal probably took 25 mins to get to stop.. im sure it has to do with the dbol but im also taking some otc sinus meds that may have helped up my bp and i blew my nose and there it went, it sucked kinda freaked me out thinkin it wasnt gonna stop but it finally did so no big deal..if nose bleeds continue should i lower dbol dosage? anyone have nose bleeds with dbol before?

----------


## IBdmfkr

Check your Blood Pressure.

----------


## Haro3

> Check your Blood Pressure.


im gonna buy a cuff like u said

----------


## Haro3

nose bleeds have continued but my blood pressure is fine. im not sure if dbol dries you out but if so thats the problem, my sinus' are super dry and my nose keeps bleeding, pretty simple fix. im not sure how many lbs im up i think im up about 10 right now, strength still improving, today was back and felt awesome, got a pretty whicked back pump towards the end tho, nothing unbarable. yesterday was my 4th injection and everything so far so good. found out dont shoot right before bed without walking it off first or atleast massaging it, i shot right before bed last shot and my leg killed for 4 days until it dissipated. shot last night gf massaged it for about half an hour and felt great all day today. also didnt care for the feeling of injecting my quad after working legs...just felt more sensitive, hurt more than usual going in maybe beacuse of the excess blood in my legs im not sure, or maybe i have a vagina, but either way so far so good, ill keep posting.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Update brotha!

Whats your dosages at now? 
What week?
Weight gain?
Strength gain?
Still having nose bleeds, any other side effects...did you die?
any update pics?

----------


## Haro3

lol ok hellmask here ya go. no one ever responds so i didnt know if anyone really read it so i havent posted a whole lot. ok im 2 weeks and 3 days in. im still at 50mg/day on dbol and 500 a week of test e. everythings good, no more nose bleeds i got this stuff that keeps my sinus' from drying out and that solved the problem. it was jus the dry weather cuz my bp never really got all that high. im up to 215.5 so the scale said this morning which puts me at 11.5lbs up i might be leaning out slightly...? im more vascular, significantly harder feeling. the pumps are getting pretty awesome todays arm today so i cant wait to get a good pump going. my strength is definately gonig up but nothing outrageous like i've heard of but i also dont lift with my ego as a rule so im sure i can "move" more weight than i do i lift as much as i can with perfect form but yes definate strength increase. appetite is increasing. my workouts seem more intense like i just get alot more out of them maybe placebo causing me to work harder but i dont wear down as easily. all in all very good so far and only 2.5 weeks in!!! yessssssssss 9.5 more to go! and the test hasnt even kicked in yet muahhahaha im pumped. i know i havent gained 11.5 lbs of muscle by anymeans and dbol/test is known to bloat u but i dont look/feel very bloated. definately look fuller so i know im holding water but im also taking arimidex so im not sure if im hold a whole lot of water or not...i've been getting dry skin not sure if thats a side at all (probably the dry weather like the nose bleeds). the only other problem ive had is i usually inject quads and the other day i decided to try glutes, wanted to try new sites for future cycles. so i injected my right glute and 1. i couldnt reach it very well 2. aspirating was a BITCH with one hand, i usually use two hands in my quads. 3. i was a lil nervous so i was shaky and moved WAY more than i should have once the syringe was in. so now my ass is sore and inflammed but im pretty sure its just from moving around not from an infection because i injected thursday and i think its starting to go away, it didnt feel as sore today. ill keep posting.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> lol ok hellmask here ya go. no one ever responds so i didnt know if anyone really read it so i havent posted a whole lot. ok im 2 weeks and 3 days in. im still at 50mg/day on dbol and 500 a week of test e. everythings good, no more nose bleeds i got this stuff that keeps my sinus' from drying out and that solved the problem. it was jus the dry weather cuz my bp never really got all that high. im up to 215.5 so the scale said this morning which puts me at 11.5lbs up i might be leaning out slightly...? im more vascular, significantly harder feeling. the pumps are getting pretty awesome todays arm today so i cant wait to get a good pump going. my strength is definately gonig up but nothing outrageous like i've heard of but i also dont lift with my ego as a rule so im sure i can "move" more weight than i do i lift as much as i can with perfect form but yes definate strength increase. appetite is increasing. my workouts seem more intense like i just get alot more out of them maybe placebo causing me to work harder but i dont wear down as easily. all in all very good so far and only 2.5 weeks in!!! yessssssssss 9.5 more to go! and the test hasnt even kicked in yet muahhahaha im pumped. i know i havent gained 11.5 lbs of muscle by anymeans and dbol/test is known to bloat u but i dont look/feel very bloated. definately look fuller so i know im holding water but im also taking arimidex so im not sure if im hold a whole lot of water or not...i've been getting dry skin not sure if thats a side at all (probably the dry weather like the nose bleeds). the only other problem ive had is i usually inject quads and the other day i decided to try glutes, wanted to try new sites for future cycles. so i injected my right glute and 1. i couldnt reach it very well 2. aspirating was a BITCH with one hand, i usually use two hands in my quads. 3. i was a lil nervous so i was shaky and moved WAY more than i should have once the syringe was in. so now my ass is sore and inflammed but im pretty sure its just from moving around not from an infection because i injected thursday and i think its starting to go away, it didnt feel as sore today. ill keep posting.




Up 12lbs in only 2.5 weeks thats crazy! Yeah alot is water , but still theres muscle mixed in thats for sure. Keep up the good work and keep posting damnit! This is my favorite log to check.  :7up:

----------


## IBdmfkr

Great work so far.. keep us posted and include before after pics if you have a chance.

----------


## Haro3

here ya go. i dont think i look much different yet just a lil heavier my before pics dont look any diff really ill post them later on. my leg shot looked horrible so ill take a new one. i show no definition in my quads unless i drop some bf ... from the pics i think my chest and hams need the most work....and abs..i took these about 20mins ago after dinner so im a lil bloated im around 220lbs here.

arms: 17.5
chest: 47.5
quads: 24.5

----------


## THE_DOME

haro keep it going bro looking good 

subscribed

----------


## Haro3

> haro keep it going bro looking good 
> 
> subscribed


thx man

----------


## Hackamaniac

I'm all so watching this closely my brotha!

----------


## Haro3

> I'm all so watching this closely my brotha!


sweeeeeeeeet another groupy

----------


## chest6

terrible  :LOL:

----------


## Haro3

> terrible


kinda like ur love life  :AaGreen22:

----------


## chest6

> kinda like ur love life


O snap 

 :Owned: 


 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Haro3

legs today, definate strength increase over last time. did straight leg dead lifts but my back pumped up so bad it was hard to finish a couple sets. but none the less got a great pump in my legs right now. tonight makes injection #5 we'll see how it goes. im definately not shooting glutes again. f that. starting to notice im a lil tired think i might be overtraining slightly so im going to cut back on my days lifting and rework my lifting schedule so i have more time off after heavy days like legs.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Looking jacked in your arms & shoulders. Chest and quads need work, hit those squats!

----------


## Haro3

cant squat. partially torn acl/torn cartilage but i do what i can....i just got back to being able to lift legs about 8 months ago with about 6+ months off so yea they suck right now but im hittin them jus as hard as everything else now. just without squats  :Smilie:

----------


## Haro3

ill post a quad pic asap

----------


## Haro3

i was going to take today off but felt really good today and decided to lift lol so i trained back today and kicked ass! great back workout got an awesome pump going and was jus going intense and really focussing on my back, felt great. 3 hours later and im still a lil pumped up. strength is still going up but not as drastic. shot my left quad last night for injection #5 went great no pain as usual, although i have found that quad injections after leg day do tend to hurt more and i feel more resistance when pushin the needle in.. most likely the increased blood in the muscle but nonetheless a good injection. tomorrow is OFF for sure. definately need rest. thursday is the start of week 3 and chest day. ill post then

----------


## THE_DOME

good work man 
if you can you should post your workout and weight if you have the time just to show your massive progress that were going to see

----------


## Haro3

> good work man 
> if you can you should post your workout and weight if you have the time just to show your massive progress that were going to see


im to lazy to type it out lol but ill start next workout. i hope we see some massive progress i cant wait to put pix next to each other after 12 weeks. and as of yesterday (mid day weight) was 221....morning weight is probably around 217..cant wait for the test to kick in

----------


## Wayne55

Sup guy, congrats on the progress so far. You better keep this thread upand running, im looking forward to it. plan on doing the same thing soon.

Train hard. Good Luck. Later

----------


## Haro3

cool thx man, im off today but ill post my workout tomorrow

----------


## Haro3

today was the start of week 4, injection #7 i was off by 1 injection. i havent stuck myself yet so ill let you konw how that goes. today was chest day and was AWESOME! strength has shot through the roof. with great form i inclined the 120s for 7. thats slow, deep, controled presses makin sure my chest does the work cuz my chest lags so im trying to really bring it up. then i did flat presses and on to weighted dips but after those 4 sets of heavy incline i was wasted so my other lifts were pretty light. nonetheless my chest was so pumped i couldnt get my shirt off in the locker room it was amazing. im lovin it now.

----------


## ironaddict69

damn. doin good. keep it up. im gunna try dbol soon too, only at 30 mg. its enough, i dont want a ton of water, or nosebleeds. any other sides u get from the dbol? any mental ones?

----------


## Haro3

> damn. doin good. keep it up. im gunna try dbol soon too, only at 30 mg. its enough, i dont want a ton of water, or nosebleeds. any other sides u get from the dbol? any mental ones?


30 is usually what is recommended i bumped it to 50 as adviced by some experienced users and is working great for me. but i dont attribute my nosebleeds to the dbol . mentally not that i can think...weird dreams on occasion but im not sure if that can be linked to it..

----------


## ironaddict69

i meant like increased agression because of its androgenic profile. how about acne?

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> i meant like increased agression because of its androgenic profile. how about acne?



Also Dbol is supposed to make you feel a "well being" feeling or something. Do you feel happy confident and worry free?  :7up:

----------


## Haro3

> Also Dbol is supposed to make you feel a "well being" feeling or something. Do you feel happy confident and worry free?


sure do. no agression ironaddict and no acne either. ive noticed my face seem more oily..along with my hair. if anything i have drier skin....i feel bloated lately tho and today i was incredibly tired so i took the day off. i think its better to not lift when im fatigued than to put in a half ass workout. also i've noticed bad heartburn/acid reflux lately and i NEVER get that....not sure whats causin it.

----------


## ironaddict69

yeah if ur tired, deifnitely take a day off. i had to start lifting 4 days a week instead of 5. 2 days off wasnt enough recovery time for me. and ive heard of the sense of well being thing. you probably just dont notice it, most call it a feel good steroid .

----------


## Haro3

yea i dont lift more than 3 days without a day off....if not more than 1 day off sometimes. im paranoid about over training.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

you can't overtrain on steroids ..........you really just need to break down and get a pre workout energizer

----------


## HORSE~

> *you can't overtrain on steroids*..........you really just need to break down and get a pre workout energizer


Yes you can......

----------


## IBdmfkr

> you can't overtrain on steroids..........you really just need to break down and get a pre workout energizer


LMAO.. ARE YOU SERIOUS? I won't even comment on this one.  :1laugh:

----------


## GGallin

Wow you cant overtrain on roids. Sweet next week I start my 7day regiment. 4 hours a day! I started my inj yesterday and this morning I woke up not tired for once and I wasnt grumpy like I normally am. Maybe that is do to the dbol I am stacking w/ the test.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> LMAO.. ARE YOU SERIOUS? I won't even comment on this one.


well you're king...."everyone overtrains all the time"........so i wouldn't expect you too

----------


## RuhlFreak55

i've seen workouts that go 6 days a week full out and strength and size gains are made all the time.....my brother for example.....i hate taking off days they're a waste of time that would be better spent in the gym. I don't believe that my CNS anyway or my bros requires no 1 day on two days off split.....if fact i think it's ludicrous. yea taking off days is ok but to the point some of you take it i wonder whether i should call you bodybuilders.......does ronnie or jay or marcus train like that?? hell no, and neither will i.......i have yet to be sore or "tired" going into a workout since the start of th is cycle and all my lifts keep shooting up as well as my size.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> i've seen workouts that go 6 days a week full out and strength and size gains are made all the time.....my brother for example.....i hate taking off days they're a waste of time that would be better spent in the gym. I don't believe that my CNS anyway or my bros requires no 1 day on two days off split.....if fact i think it's ludicrous. yea taking off days is ok but to the point some of you take it i wonder whether i should call you bodybuilders.......does ronnie or jay or marcus train like that?? hell no, and neither will i.......i have yet to be sore or "tired" going into a workout since the start of th is cycle and all my lifts keep shooting up as well as my size.




I use to train 6 days a week, more body builder type exercises. Made pretty good size gains, got up to 240lbs 18% BF naturally at 18yrs old. But my strength wasn't that great. Now I have changed my routine to a olympic/power type of workout...push presses, snatches, cleans,squats ,pulls, etc..... Well let me tell you, on or off cycle if you lift with alot of intensity and right you will over train if you do it without adequate rest. I could see someone half assing bench press, do some curls, pushdowns , then next day lat pulls all with little effort by splitting up there muscle groups not over training. But if you train the big lifts with intensity you better rest or you will not gain shit.

By the way your comparing youself and your bro to ronnie , jay , and markus......What are your stats? Do you take what they take? Didnt think so. + markus uses all machines which is a complete joke to my power training...I would get weaker and smaller doing that. Well with what he's taking someone with aids could get big doing pushups.

----------


## Haro3

quit arguing in my damn thread. :P

----------


## IBdmfkr

> well you're king...."everyone overtrains all the time"........so i wouldn't expect you too


Did you pull that out of your ass, when have I stated "everyone overtrains all the time"?

I respect your right to disagree but don't be a bitch and try to slyly talk shit about it.. just state your opinion and I'll respond with mine. I don't claim to be right, I simply write my opinions and try to help guys out.. Many younger lifters overtrain, meaning that if they changed a few things up they'd probably see faster progression to their goal.

Btw, Ruhl.. please post your pics/stats and progress you've made over the last 3-5years so we can see what 6days/wk of training looks like?

Also when was your last show etc? You claim you wouldn't call us BB'ers because of our training programs, well I've put on close to 20lbs of muscle within the last 12months so I think I'll stick to what I'm doing. Half a dozen of my clients (all at different levels) have made considerable gains with a similar program, compared to my other trainees I'm using volume training on that seem to constantly hit Plateaus etc.. 

Your CNS doesn't get affected from training? Train harder.

Btw, sorry Haro.. back to your thread.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

well we know eachothers opinions and neither of us likes them.....so that is that.......and i'm pretty positive that no pictures exist of me from 5 years ago....i was still a fat little kid then....much different now......no i don't look like you as of right this instant....but if i'm not mistaken you have a couple years on me.....

----------


## IBdmfkr

> well we know eachothers opinions and neither of us likes them.....so that is that.......and i'm pretty positive that no pictures exist of me from 5 years ago....i was still a fat little kid then....much different now......no i don't look like you as of right this instant....but if i'm not mistaken you have a couple years on me.....


What do you not like about my opinion? Have you personally tried it and compared the results? Didn't think so.

Stop with the "you have a couple years on me" excuses, the fact is you've never tried a different style of training then the one you're doing so you have no credibility to compare. Forget pictures of 5yrs ago, I'd like to see what a physique looks like with 5-6days/wk of training?




> yea taking off days is ok but to the point some of you take it i wonder whether i should call you bodybuilders.......does ronnie or jay or marcus train like that?? hell no, and neither will i.......


This quote right here is where you're mistaken. Who are you to call anyone a bodybuilder? You don't know the first thing about what it takes to get on stage/train while completely depleted/or the preparation put into a contest(putting family,friends,and life on hold for months at a time).

P.S. You're not a Pro bodybuilder let alone a novice, so don't compare yourself to one.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

have i trained differently.....hell yes.....i've tried lots of different splits.....i've done 3 days on 1 off 6 days on 1 off......and 4 on 1 off now.....anymore rest for me is ludicrous.......

and no i've not done a show yet...first one is in july.....and i WILL be a pro

----------


## IBdmfkr

Goodluck with that..pics?

Haro appologize for the above wasted posts.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> Goodluck with that..pics?
> 
> Haro appologize for the above wasted posts.


yea...when the cycles over

----------


## ironaddict69

ooook BACK TO HAROS THREAD. but just to say my opinion, im pretty sure you can still overtrain on steroids . besides i feel stronger when i take my days off and come back in the gym.

----------


## guest589745

You look like you are in a pretty good condition to start a cycle IMO. You look good, hope you do well.

----------


## Haro3

> You look like you are in a pretty good condition to start a cycle IMO. You look good, hope you do well.


thx man

----------


## IBdmfkr

Updates Haro? Recent pics looked great. deff filling out and putting on quality weight.

----------


## guest589745

http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...9&d=1160963851 http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...0&d=1156375811

Thought Id put both yer pics together. Keep it up.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Deff notice a difference in chest fullness/arms/forearms and delts.. keep it up!

----------


## Haro3

thx guys. no updates yet. like i said i took yesterday off cuz i just felt tired/worn out no point in lifting like that. todays hamstrings in about 20mins ill let u know how it went and as far as my morning weight im 220 now (steady) so that makes 16lbs in 3 weeks and 2 days.  :Smilie:  i dont wanna take new pics for atleast another week or so but ill let u know how it goes today in a little bit. thx i** ive been hittin my chest with a modified version of ur chest routine the one i told u bout and its makin a difference so ill stick with it for majority of the cycle and see how it goes.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Great, keep me posted! Also keep a log, it is imperative to making consistant gains.

----------


## Haro3

> Great, keep me posted! Also keep a log, it is imperative to making consistant gains.


i keep a log, i just dont post it.

----------


## IBdmfkr

That's all that counts.. no reason to post it, too time consuming and doesn't help anyone but you.. keep it up.

----------


## ironaddict69

haro im likin ur progress. keep it up.

----------


## Haro3

well the gym was closed yesterday for homecoming. homecoming = gay x10000000 those bastards. sooooo needless to say i got 2!!!! days off. im going to lift back/bi's today, i rotate my back days between rowing/thickness days and width/lat days with bi's today is lats/bis and ill let you know how it went im expecting a WHICKED pump *fingers crossed* also dbol is almost up done this thursday makes the end of 4 weeks  :Frown: . also i've been feeling really bloated lately. havent changed anything in my diet...i had a cheat meal friday night but i doubt that could cause this feeling all the way to now but i dont know just thought id add that. also does the dbol "bloat" go away once u stop the dbol and the test kicks in or will it stay until the cycle is completely over...?

----------


## IBdmfkr

:Smilie:  And I bet your grew even more with that extended day off lol..

----------


## realjo1000

....

----------


## guest589745

> i train 6 days a week and i'm concerned about overtraining too, thinking of cutting back to 5 days. but sometimes it's hard to tell if u are losing motivation in the gym because of overtraining or because you are plain lazy.



5 days a week is too much unless your WOs have little intensity. 3-4 max IMO is fine.

----------


## GGallin

You can see a good difference in your shoulders chest and arms. Great job man, even your forearms look bigger. I just started my cycle so hopefully I see good gains like that. I need to cut some fat as well. The only thing I could tell you is do some crunches or situps and get them abs popping out to complete the package.

----------


## Haro3

> You can see a good difference in your shoulders chest and arms. Great job man, even your forearms look bigger. I just started my cycle so hopefully I see good gains like that. I need to cut some fat as well. The only thing I could tell you is do some crunches or situps and get them abs popping out to complete the package.


yea i've been hittin my abs every 2 days alternating side work and front. seems to be making a difference my midsection is ALOT firmer. no more defined but definately stronger and more solid. 

Today was lat/bi's and it was baddddd assssss. had an awesome pump. i love when u cant touch ur shoulders cuz ur bi's are so pumped. started with weighted wide grip pull ups (havent done these in a while) so my numbers were a lil weak but nice and slow controled pull ups with an additional 45lbs i got 10 for my best set. makin sure i stretch at the bottom and pinch my back at the top, felt awesome. also i tried a new row that i've never done. i used the hammer grip pull down bar....if u know what im talkin about. and put it on the low row machine really nailed my lats a buddy of mine told me to try it out and i really liked it so i definately recomend it my weight is still sitting at 220ish in the morning ill check tomorrow and see where im at.. tomorrow makes injection #8 i believe... and shoulders/traps tomorrow i might take a video as well.

----------


## ironaddict69

please takle videos, and more pics. hows the weight increasing? i saw ur earlier post and dont worry about the bloat tat will DEF. go down when u stop dbol . youll probably still have a little from the test, but im on like week 10 of HRT and i JUST got a little bloat from test. i kinda like it however. its great for strength. use an aromatase inhibitor if you really want, but remember that water will be out when ur cycles done. if ur doin wide pullups with a 45 lb plate, ur doin great. 
i just use my body weight for like 8 reps a set, and its hard for me.

----------


## Haro3

my back width is definately a strong point. ill take pics in another week or so ill take a video if i can sometimes my gym is stupid about it they say you ahve to have a "media pass" its retarded

----------


## Haro3

i just measure my arms for the hell of it and they're 18 exactly. granted this is 3 hours after back/bi day so they are still slightly pumped but still im happy

----------


## ironaddict69

you should be, 18 are nice guns. i want 20's when im done bulking

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

So your stopping dbol thursday?

Some report that there gains stop after the discontinue dbol....hopefully the test will be kicked in full force and you keep gaining.

Keep it up, and 18 inch guns at your weight is impressive.

----------


## ironaddict69

hmm/. do u feel the test? any signs of it? itd suck to get off dbol and not have the test working

----------


## Haro3

my strength has jumped up a second time and quite a bit so i would guess the test is kickin in...it'll be the 4th week so im sure its about time for it to kick in so i've been told. the source i used has good reports on the test kickin in pretty quick. so hopefully ill be good to go when the dbol is done.

HellMask why would my gains stop once the dbol is discontinued? its just a kick starter shouldnt the test kick in and keep my gains going???

----------


## Haro3

today was shoulders/traps. i shoulder pressed 100's for 9 reps which i thought was pretty impressive. with good form. i've never had my shoulders pump and burn sooooo bad. it was pretty awesome. i was 223lbs pwo

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> HellMask why would my gains stop once the dbol is discontinued? its just a kick starter shouldnt the test kick in and keep my gains going???



Some users notice week 5 to be a slow week compared to the first 4 with dbol . Most of the time those who notice a slump are just looking at the weight scale and arent gaining anymore water so they think there not gaining. But your running an AI , so you haven't put on alot of water thankfully. 223lbs jesus! Your gaining weight thats for sure. 100lb dumbells for 9 , thats pretty damn strong.

Are you still checking your BP, how is it?
Have anymore nose bleeds?
During this time, how do your joints feel? Did you have any tendinitus in anything before the cycle? Are your joints feeling more "lubricated" even when using an AI?

Keep up the good work.

----------


## Haro3

> Some users notice week 5 to be a slow week compared to the first 4 with dbol . Most of the time those who notice a slump are just looking at the weight scale and arent gaining anymore water so they think there not gaining. But your running an AI , so you haven't put on alot of water thankfully. 223lbs jesus! Your gaining weight thats for sure. 100lb dumbells for 9 , thats pretty damn strong.
> 
> Are you still checking your BP, how is it?
> Have anymore nose bleeds?
> During this time, how do your joints feel? Did you have any tendinitus in anything before the cycle? Are your joints feeling more "lubricated" even when using an AI?
> 
> Keep up the good work.


no more nose bleeds, i havent checked bp in about a week ill check it later. nose bleeds quit a while ago i dont believe they were from the cycle. im pretty sure it was just dry sinus' due to change in weather. i've never had much of joint issues...my elbows bother me sometims on pressin movements but it hasnt gotten better/worse sense the cycle started. over head extensions bother them but nothing bad. but i do think i am holding water, i feel bloated lately. also i've noticed a decrease in appetite. but i've been eating i havent let it get to me. so...so far so good. i hope the test gains are as impressive as the dbol was/is....

----------


## ironaddict69

yeah test gains shud be better and more solid. however dont expect to add another 20 lbs. (obviously) any liver pain from the dbol ?

----------


## Haro3

> yeah test gains shud be better and more solid. however dont expect to add another 20 lbs. (obviously) any liver pain from the dbol?


nno liver pain and i know i wont add 20 more lbs. but i am considering extending my dbol to 6 weeks possibly. havent decided yet

----------


## ironaddict69

hmm. how many weeks so far? it wouldnt be a bad idea. but definitely lower the dose to 20-30. most people notice test in like 4-5 weeks. however i know a few guys who it took them 7-8, one who it took 10, and it seemed it was 8 for me.
think of the test solidifying your gains, your gunna look lik a GOD when this is over if you do PCT correctly. might wanna cosider running som clen unless ur a fact recover-er.

----------


## IBdmfkr

I wouldn't lower dose if you plan to extend, keep it at 50mg/day.. That isn't even considered a high dosage and lowering it would be pointless (might as just stop it now).

If you're concerned with stress on your liver then have BW done to determine whether or not you should continue.

Btw, Ironaddict: What is liver pain?

----------


## guest589745

Yea if you have insurance just schedule an appt with your doc and tell him that you dont feel well and want to have bloodwork done for your own piece of mind.

----------


## ironaddict69

oh liver pain, kidney pain, i got it when i ran on oral too high a dose. your lower back on the right side HURTS REAL BAD.

----------


## Haro3

> oh liver pain, kidney pain, i got it when i ran on oral too high a dose. your lower back on the right side HURTS REAL BAD.


definately havent had this. but i do drink quite a bit of water....ive had the back pumps on lower back days but thats it. nothing like some people report. and if i do decide to extend the dbol which im pretty sure im going to to atleast 5 weeks maybe 6 i wont drop the dose, i dont see the point.

----------


## Chad B

Subscribed…

----------


## Haro3

quads/calves today. pretty bad ass workout. 14 sets of quads and 5 sets of calves. i had veins on my calves! quads got super pumped. i did hack squats, lunges, and close footed squats, then burned out with leg extensions and was wasted by the time iwas done so definately a good workout. ill weigh myself again this thursday which will be the end of 4 weeks. tomorrows an off day and me and my gf's 4 year anniversary so i guess were going out to eat as well... :Wink:

----------


## Haro3

i have decided to up my arimidex to .5mg a day due to bloat and i am going to run the dbol 5 weeks possibly 6. today was an off day. tomorrow is triceps/abs/forearms and cardio after

----------


## IBdmfkr

How's the diet? That can be a major factor in retaining water.

Oh yea, bump for Ruhlfreak also.. I'm dying to hear about his training theories.

----------


## Haro3

> How's the diet? That can be a major factor in retaining water.
> 
> Oh yea, bump for Ruhlfreak also.. I'm dying to hear about his training theories.


lol u F*cker dont bring him back in here and start an arguement.  :Smilie:  ill send u a pm with my diet.

----------


## IBdmfkr

lol.. good deal, shoot it over.

Couldn't let him think I forgot about him  :Smilie:

----------


## ironaddict69

haro has ur cardio suffered using dbol ? i hear it gets bad.

----------


## Haro3

ive never really done much cardio at all...i've started doing 15-20 mins afterevery other workout tho. i have noticed a shortness in breath lately and a decrease in endurance especially during sex lol kind of funny but something i have noticed could just be im not used to the extra 18 lbs im caring now

----------


## Haro3

morning weight today was 221.5lbs so today is the end of four weeks and that puts me at a 17.5lb increase in morning weight so far. is that average...hi side low side...? of weight gained in 4 weeks of dbol ? im jus curious where i stand with the norm.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Pretty normal  :Wink:  Now if you can hold onto it.

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> How's the diet? That can be a major factor in retaining water.
> 
> Oh yea, bump for Ruhlfreak also.. I'm dying to hear about his training theories.


u really feel the need to get me riled up again???? don't matter to me i like it

----------


## ironaddict69

lol haro, thats funny. its the dbol dont worry. dbol usually hinders endurance. and sex, is an endurance activity.

----------


## Haro3

today was tris and forearms. awesome workout got two sets of dips with 135lbs on the belt as low as i could go so i was happy. ive upped my arimidex to .5mg a day also because of water.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> today was tris and forearms. awesome workout got two sets of dips with 135lbs on the belt as low as i could go so i was happy. ive upped my arimidex to .5mg a day also because of water.



Tris & Forearms ??? What kind of workout is that? :LOL:

----------


## Haro3

well i do alot of dips so it hits alot of chest as well. and it seems to be working so laugh if u want  :Smilie:

----------


## Kev_325

hey haro, i have been watching your log and i am plannin on doing the same cycle thx for posting this it really helped me out, i am currently working on my diet b4 i start my cycle, could you pm me your diet also so i can take a look im almost the same starting wieght, hieght, and bf and all i am looking to do is gain 20-30 lbs. thanks again

----------


## Haro3

> hey haro, i have been watching your log and i am plannin on doing the same cycle thx for posting this it really helped me out, i am currently working on my diet b4 i start my cycle, could you pm me your diet also so i can take a look im almost the same starting wieght, hieght, and bf and all i am looking to do is gain 20-30 lbs. thanks again


yea ill send it over later on tonight. glad to hear your willing to get ur diet in line before jumping on.

----------


## ironaddict69

hey haro hows ur weight now that ur off dbol ? or are u staying on a few more weeks

----------


## Haro3

> hey haro hows ur weight now that ur off dbol? or are u staying on a few more weeks


im staying on for atleast one more week. but ill let you know soon and prolly take pics next week. i feel like im getting fat....i think its just the bloat messin with me. either way ill post later today was back and hellla awesome workout ill be gone for the weekend tomorrows an off day ill lift chest on sunday.

----------


## Haro3

Chest day today. 130's for 6 on flat bench really slow controlled movement felt great, then incline, dips and a couple sets of cables to end with good workout, really felt strong, striations looked whicked i lifted in a wifebeater which i never do so i could see my chest better and it looked awesome. i was 225lbs after workout today ill weigh myself in the morning see where i am.

----------


## Haro3

weighed 223 morning weight today. so thats almost 20lbs in 4.5 weeks. today was hamstrings/calves. all went well.

----------


## ironaddict69

nice man nice. im still readin this by the way, and so are other people.
i cant wait till i do my dbol cycle lol

----------


## Haro3

yea i was startin to wonder if anyone was watchin anymore lol

----------


## IBdmfkr

Still watchin big guy.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

same here.

----------


## Haro3

today was lats/bi's and was definately a strong workout. for lats i did weighted wide grip pull ups got 5 reps with +90lbs and 7 reps with 70lbs and thats alllllllthe way stretched at the bottom. then hammer curls, hammer rows, hammer strength machine pull downs and alternating curls. great workout. strength jumped up again in all lifts very noticeable today. could be test kickin in...?

----------


## ironaddict69

yes, its test kicking in. being as dbols already gave you its worth. get ready for a RIDE.

----------


## lil-SLIM

great thread man, been following it for some time

20lbs in 4 .5 weeks is awesome!

my question is how does that weight look on you?

By that I mean do u think that weight feels and looks like alot of muscle w/definition or do u think its more like u just look bigger all around and its possibly alot of water?

just a curious newb

try to get us some pics

----------


## Haro3

> great thread man, been following it for some time
> 
> 20lbs in 4 .5 weeks is awesome!
> 
> my question is how does that weight look on you?
> 
> By that I mean do u think that weight feels and looks like alot of muscle w/definition or do u think its more like u just look bigger all around and its possibly alot of water?
> 
> just a curious newb
> ...


well i look bigger, slightly more defined, lil more vascular, just bulkier for the most part its not 20lbs of solid muscle by anymeans. im definately holding water tho how much i really dont know. ill post pics in another week

----------


## Haro3

today makes the end of 5 weeks and im at exactly 224lbs in the morning putting me 20lbs up. i have not upped my diet as i probably should...but for fear of putting on fat ihavent done so. yesterday was shoulders and i pressed 105's for 7 good reps on seated military press. my shoulders were on fire by the end of my workout but it was a good work out. i tried doing some abs but got a charlie horse in my abs ever had that? it SUX most intense cramp i've ever had, so abs got cut out of yesterdays routine. today is an off day and tomorrow is quads/calves, today is also an injection day right quad today.

----------


## king6

Good stuff. I'll probably be doing the same cycle in a few months.

----------


## ironaddict69

good job Haro. you probably just got a killer pump. regardless missing 1 ab workout wont matter, realize you wprked out pretty damn hard before that. were all pretty damn anxious for the pics. just post em, we all know 20 lbs is HUGE GAIN!!!!!

----------


## Haro3

yea ill post them soon but i havent changed much just bulkier. actually i lost 2 lbs which im pretty pissed about but oh well. im ending dbol this thursday

----------


## ironaddict69

dude its the water, dont obsess over it. i know easier said than done, i ****in freak when i lose weight, but the test is gunna solidify the gains.

----------


## Haro3

> dude its the water, dont obsess over it. i know easier said than done, i ****in freak when i lose weight, but the test is gunna solidify the gains.


yea im not TOOO worried about it just kinda bothers you when u keep going up then outta no where you drop a couple lbs. but i upped my arimidex the other day so im sure thats why.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> yea im not TOOO worried about it just kinda bothers you when u keep going up then outta no where you drop a couple lbs. but i upped my arimidex the other day so im sure thats why.




Your body can only handle so much weight at a time. Adding 20+lbs on your body in 4 weeks is very unhealthy by the way. Personally during this time if I were you I would focus on cutting up , thus keeping more overall weight gain to a minumum.

----------


## Haro3

> Your body can only handle so much weight at a time. Adding 20+lbs on your body in 4 weeks is very unhealthy by the way. Personally during this time if I were you I would focus on cutting up , thus keeping more overall weight gain to a minumum.


hellmask i respect you and your opinions but this statement seems a lil contriversial....you say focus on cutting up but...what would justify a bulking cycle then? you say its unhealthy but look at how many people put on20+ lbs cuz thats their goal and its condoned by majority on the board. this is a bulking cycle so for bulking i think putting on 20lbs would mean i have acomplished the goal of the cycle...dont u think...? and i cant just change from bulking to cutting mid way through cycle it would be detrimental to all of my gains... i started the cycle with the intention of bulking and thats how ill finish. 

hope i didnt come off as a dick that post just kinda caught me the wrong way. i respect ur views/opions keep em coming good or bad bro

----------


## ironaddict69

no haro, your right. while its hard on ur body, ur not just gunna fall dead one day or nothin. but after this youd definitely wanna work on dropping fat and maintaining muscle for a while. let ur body adjust. dont change ur cycle

----------


## Haro3

> no haro, your right. while its hard on ur body, ur not just gunna fall dead one day or nothin. but after this youd definitely wanna work on dropping fat and maintaining muscle for a while. let ur body adjust. dont change ur cycle


for sure, ill drop the lbs eventually. i have no desire to be lean in the winter. i dont need to be i know i could look better but im happy at 15% for now. after my cycle is over and i have maintained my mass i will SLOWLY cut cals until i learn how to cut fat. no drastic changes for fear of losing muscle but ill get it done before summer for sure. i took some pics tonight ill post later prolly

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> hellmask i respect you and your opinions but this statement seems a lil contriversial....you say focus on cutting up but...what would justify a bulking cycle then? you say its unhealthy but look at how many people put on20+ lbs cuz thats their goal and its condoned by majority on the board. this is a bulking cycle so for bulking i think putting on 20lbs would mean i have acomplished the goal of the cycle...dont u think...? and i cant just change from bulking to cutting mid way through cycle it would be detrimental to all of my gains... i started the cycle with the intention of bulking and thats how ill finish. 
> 
> hope i didnt come off as a dick that post just kinda caught me the wrong way. i respect ur views/opions keep em coming good or bad bro



Yeah your right , Your abulkin and your doing a pretty damn good job to! 
I was just throwing some ideas out there lol but if your goal is to get bigger than do it! I really didn't mean to turn the cycle into a cutter now, I meant now try to lean bulk to solidify your gains...make them more more solid.But now after your discontinue the dbol , truer gains shall arise....so your doin the right thing. Your body will adapt to this weight , but don't get discouraged about your weight not shooting up so drastically when you discontinue the dbol, cuz it wont. Keep it up big dawg :7up:

----------


## Haro3

> Yeah your right , Your abulkin and your doing a pretty damn good job to! 
> I was just throwing some ideas out there lol but if your goal is to get bigger than do it! I really didn't mean to turn the cycle into a cutter now, I meant now try to lean bulk to solidify your gains...make them more more solid.But now after your discontinue the dbol , truer gains shall arise....so your doin the right thing. Your body will adapt to this weight , but don't get discouraged about your weight not shooting up so drastically when you discontinue the dbol, cuz it wont. Keep it up big dawg


oh im definately lean bulking have you seen my diet? i believe its pretty good. and im very strict. if i cheat its still descent foods nothing real bad. last cheat meal was a cold cut trio from subway....so thats not horrible. and before that it was deer meat in wheat pasta lol so i think im doing ok il post a pic in a few minutes

----------


## ironaddict69

yeah plz do post pics, were all dyin here.

----------


## Haro3

> yeah plz do post pics, were all dyin here.


lol i promise they arent anything special i cant see anything yet

----------


## Haro3

here ya go this is 224lbs. i know the first pic my lats look unsymetrical but i just wasnt flexed correctly or i was twisted im not sure. and the third pic is a goofy ass pose but i threw it in there anyways

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Looking bigger.
PM me your diet.

----------


## Haro3

any other comments? all are welcome. my chest sux feel free to tell me lol. any recomendations on it?

----------


## guest589745

Eh, you got that red glow goin on, good indication its eral shit but, I'm not gonna sugar coat it, I don't see much difference ..... yet.

You have a decent amount of size on you to begin with though, which is great.

----------


## Haro3

> Eh, you got that red glow goin on, good indication its eral shit but, I'm not gonna sugar coat it, I don't see much difference ..... yet.
> 
> You have a decent amount of size on you to begin with though, which is great.


well the only thing i can say is that the first pics i posted were 2 weeks in with about a 8lb gain already. but my body shape/composition has stayed the same. just more size. i can see it in my shoulders and a lil bit in my chest but thats about it. but i look exactly the same and 20lbs heavier soooooo its not fat i guess....

----------


## Haro3

> Eh, you got that red glow goin on, good indication its eral shit but, I'm not gonna sugar coat it, I don't see much difference ..... yet.
> 
> You have a decent amount of size on you to begin with though, which is great.


i know its real..well i know its a very well known/respected source but what is the read glow ur talking about???

----------


## bbshaw

good job haro, shoulders have definately increased in size and arms also. Keep the updates coming buddy!

----------


## Haro3

shoulders are the main place i see it. i know u cant see it cuz im pale and the flash just makes me look whiter but in the gym and the right lighting my shoulders actually show descent striations which i never had....

----------


## Haro3

14 people viewing this come on gimme some comments

----------


## guest589745

> i know its real..well i know its a very well known/respected source but what is the read glow ur talking about???


red glow, from what I have experienced and seen many times, people quite often have a red almost sun burned look to them when they are "on".

----------


## Haro3

> red glow, from what I have experienced and seen many times, people quite often have a red almost sun burned look to them when they are "on".


gotcha...i think i look like casper the F*in ghost lol

----------


## guest589745

> gotcha...i think i look like casper the F*in ghost lol



No way, compared to your previous pics you are much more redish. Your avatar looks like you are sun burnt.

----------


## Haro3

> No way, compared to your previous pics you are much more redish. Your avatar looks like you are sun burnt.


ha me in my avatar....surnburnt doesnt even describe it. it was horrible  :Evil2:

----------


## guest589745

were you actually sunburnt ?

----------


## Growingpains

Looking good bro. I have been following this thread from the beginning. Do more outer lat evercises to spread the lats out. Also, close grip bench to develop inner chest. 

I will be starting a cycle similar to your soon so I am really interested in everything you have to say. Keep up the hard work. 

Let's see the wheels!

----------


## lil-SLIM

Hey man dont want to sound negative but u do look a lil casperish lol I think maybe this is why u look more defigned in your avator try a tanning bed it makes u look more ripped, but I think that u can see your lookin bigger in those pics good job keep it up

----------


## ironaddict69

no haro your lookin good. theres a difference. u musta put alot of weight on ur legs or something tho because that doesnt look like 20 lbs to me (i know u aded 20, im just saying some of thats def. on ur legs) thew test will definitely be good to you. sry again but whats ur test dose?

----------


## Growingpains

> Hey man dont want to sound negative but u do look a lil casperish lol I think maybe this is why u look more defigned in your avator try a tanning bed it makes u look more ripped, but I think that u can see your lookin bigger in those pics good job keep it up


Dude, who cares. He is bulking. Not strutting himself in a speedo on Venis blvd.

----------


## lil-SLIM

hahaha your right and to tell u the truth i dont really wanta see any pics of anyone in a speedo lol

----------


## Haro3

> no haro your lookin good. theres a difference. u musta put alot of weight on ur legs or something tho because that doesnt look like 20 lbs to me (i know u aded 20, im just saying some of thats def. on ur legs) thew test will definitely be good to you. sry again but whats ur test dose?


500 a week. yea im hoping i see something with the test. atleast look more solid or something. 

hey heres some sides ive noticed......sexual stamina is HORRIBLE i ahve no endurance at all i wear out so easily and its hard to keep a hard on...dunno if thats normal but its definately something i've noticed.

----------


## king6

Thats odd. I thought test was suppose to increse you sex drive crazy animal like. Even with letro, which kills sex drive, test is suppose to balance it out.
I do know how you feel. I'm taking letro now with halodrol, and I don't even think about sex anymore.

----------


## ironaddict69

ah its the dbol . not enough test coming from it and ur shut down. dont worry, the test will definitely correct that. you might wanna get some proviron for the time being. i was hypogonadal for a while, and it took like 6 weeks for the test injections to actually make my dick work right.

----------


## Haro3

> ah its the dbol. not enough test coming from it and ur shut down. dont worry, the test will definitely correct that. you might wanna get some proviron for the time being. i was hypogonadal for a while, and it took like 6 weeks for the test injections to actually make my dick work right.


yea i really think the test just hasnt kicked yet. im anxiously waiting. my roomate is runnin the same cycle and recently just jumped up another 4 lbs so i would assume it kicked in for him this past week. so im waitin

----------


## ironaddict69

yeah, while its different for everyone it shud be around 4-6 weeks. this is why people use prop before hand, and itd worth it. waiting for something to work while your body isnt functioning, is hell in its own rights.

----------


## Haro3

> yeah, while its different for everyone it shud be around 4-6 weeks. this is why people use prop before hand, and itd worth it. waiting for something to work while your body isnt functioning, is hell in its own rights.


definately. i hope i start seeing something from the test...will it be obvious when it kicks in?

----------


## ironaddict69

yeah man, ull be horny!!!! i was on 300 mg a week for HRT for a while (way too high) an dit put me at 1500 on the ranges, so with 500 u shud be at 1800-2000. now im at 150 mg a week, and doin better. so uh, feeling it... hmm. yeah, youll be more aggressive, which shudnt be a problem u seem like a nice guy, just dont let it beat you. but 500 mg a week shudnt be bad, ive gone up to almost a gram, then i started having SLIGHT trouble. still controllable. but yeah more acne, diferent mental outlook and ull probly deal with stress better, plus the improved sex drive thing.

----------


## Haro3

> yeah man, ull be horny!!!! i was on 300 mg a week for HRT for a while (way too high) an dit put me at 1500 on the ranges, so with 500 u shud be at 1800-2000. now im at 150 mg a week, and doin better. so uh, feeling it... hmm. yeah, youll be more aggressive, which shudnt be a problem u seem like a nice guy, just dont let it beat you. but 500 mg a week shudnt be bad, ive gone up to almost a gram, then i started having SLIGHT trouble. still controllable. but yeah more acne, diferent mental outlook and ull probly deal with stress better, plus the improved sex drive thing.


sweet. i just wouldnt ahve thought it would take this long to kcik in. cuz i definately dont feel any different yet

----------


## Haro3

dbol is done today....i ran out lol so im 3 days short of 6 weeks

----------


## Haro3

today was back day still going strong, i've dropped a couple lbs but i think its jus water as i dont feel as bloated

----------


## ironaddict69

itll be subtle. you wont all of a udden be like raping girls. youll notice a little here a little there. i wiah it was boom like na explosion but it isnt. plus 500 aitn a while lot.

----------


## Wanna-Be-Big

AWESOME LOG

Test takes awhile for some poeple, be patient and everything will workout fine.

----------


## Haro3

> AWESOME LOG
> 
> Test takes awhile for some poeple, be patient and everything will workout fine.


yea kinda weird how its takin longer for me. i have no doubt its real, very reputable source but jus kinda sux waiting for it lol. im 221 in the morning jus weighed myself so that puts me 17lbs up as of now, and im not going to bitch about that one bit. i've noticed a slight increase in "horniness" lol if thats a word over the past two days so maybe thats a good sign....the g/f better be ready! ahaha. start a job today framin houses so i might not lift tonight as i dont want to go to the gym after my first day working in like 4 months, im going to be wasted. ill prolly hit it hard tomorrow. wwe'll see how i feel tonight

----------


## ironaddict69

overtraining can also reduce sex drive. make sure u take adequate time off, thats also when u grow. i do 4 days on 3 days off, and it works out perfect.
btw 17 lbs is still huge. id expect for you to end this about 25 lbs heavier (after pct) from when u started. thats huge by the way.

----------


## Haro3

i think im taking descent time off. training like 2-3 on 1 off 2-3 on 1-2 off depending on how i feel, i take time off

----------


## Haro3

alright guys im askin for advice with this. i've been told by multiple people to go ahead and run it but i want advice from all i know a few people dont think i should and maybe ill learn the hardway but i had 4g's of winni given to me and was considering taking winni the remaining 6 weeks of my cycle (up to pct) to help harden/retain more gains at the end of the cycle. a dose somewhere between 50mg and 80mg i've been told to use both. i want advice from experienced people on this subject, not to sound like a jerk and i appreciate all advice but i dont want any regurgitated information from someone that "read something posted by someone else" etc. only experience PLEASE. 

pro's and con's, i will also be getting a blood test very soono and was going to wait until the winni was started to see what my results were....also as a reminder my dbol is done and has been for 3 days so i will be off the dbol for 2.5 weeks before starting the winni. suggestions/comments on the subject please.

----------


## ironaddict69

never used it, but do it. the extra dht will only help you. not to mention the sex drive probably too. more guys will comment on this when they see it as to the doseage and what not.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> alright guys im askin for advice with this. i've been told by multiple people to go ahead and run it but i want advice from all i know a few people dont think i should and maybe ill learn the hardway but i had 4g's of winni given to me and was considering taking winni the remaining 6 weeks of my cycle (up to pct) to help harden/retain more gains at the end of the cycle. a dose somewhere between 50mg and 80mg i've been told to use both. i want advice from experienced people on this subject, not to sound like a jerk and i appreciate all advice but i dont want any regurgitated information from someone that "read something posted by someone else" etc. only experience PLEASE. 
> 
> pro's and con's, i will also be getting a blood test very soono and was going to wait until the winni was started to see what my results were....also as a reminder my dbol is done and has been for 3 days so i will be off the dbol for 2.5 weeks before starting the winni. suggestions/comments on the subject please.




Honestly theres no need in adding winstrol to your cycle. When People say "harden up" they have confused veiws. Winstrol doesn't burn fat, so if your looking to cut just up your cardio or alter your diet, the test will keep you from losing muscle thats for sure. Winstrol drys you up to much for my liking personally, muscles feel tight, and joints feel dry....feel like a tin man, cracking everywhere like an old man. :LOL:  Your on arimidex correct? So Im sure that will harden you up from the dbol bloat. You could add the winstrol, but I feel it as its not necessary considering your running test and dbol for a first cycle, I don't think the winstrol will add much to what they by themselves will give you gain wise.

----------


## Haro3

> Honestly theres no need in adding winstrol to your cycle. When People say "harden up" they have confused veiws. Winstrol doesn't burn fat, so if your looking to cut just up your cardio or alter your diet, the test will keep you from losing muscle thats for sure. Winstrol drys you up to much for my liking personally, muscles feel tight, and joints feel dry....feel like a tin man, cracking everywhere like an old man. Your on arimidex correct? So Im sure that will harden you up from the dbol bloat. You could add the winstrol, but I feel it as its not necessary considering your running test and dbol for a first cycle, I don't think the winstrol will add much to what they by themselves will give you gain wise.


great response man, i appreciate it. im currently researching it. the only reason i was thinkin of doing it is cuz it didnt cost me anything and figured if its safe...what could it hurt.....i still have more research etc to do

----------


## Haro3

UPDATE: 221.5 lbs this morning....down from my max of 224-225 cant remember. but i st oped the dbol on sunday so that would explain it. also upped the arimidex to .5mg-1mg. today was chest day and i smashed some weight.. i felt weak today, kinda tired but ended up being incredibly strong. got 120's for 9 and 130s for 6 on incline thats with good form but i didnt feel the 130s in my chest as much so i dropped down to 110's and repped out to 12 or so. then did flat bench which made me feel like a puss lol all in all great workout. very intense, i was completely soaked by the time i was done. also i have upped my diet slightly increased the carbs and raised it 250 cals i believe. if anyone wants to see it ill post it. but right now im jus lazy lol

----------


## Haro3

update...i've noticed my nipps are puffy, no pain or sensitivity tho....left one feels like its slightly bruised underneath but im pretty sure i already ahve slight gyno underneath that one. so i've upped the adex to 1mg a day..should it be higher? also it sounds kinda weird but if i squeeze on them i can get a slight amount of water to come out.....im lactating!! lol ahahahah anyways today makes the end of week 6. anyone comment on my winny usage...? post #176

----------


## ironaddict69

uhh yeah id start the winny the last few weeks, run it till PCT, this lactating thing sucks, aromasin works better, and less sides. the winny could even be a little anti estrogen as well i suppose.

----------


## SlightlySt00pid

Hey man, nice thread. My first cycle was exactly the same, and I made a thread about it as well. The most important advice I can offer is don't get discouraged by the sudden halt in gains after you drop the dbol . Your body is losing water and building muscle, and your weight is doing a balancing act as a result. Just keep that in mind when you're lifting, eating, whatever, just don't stop doing what you're doing. Here's a link to my thread, hopefully there might be something there that will prove helpful, I know it did for me, everyone here is awesome:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=207803

-S.S.

----------


## Haro3

yesterday was back day and i've been feelin a lil weak. i've dropped a few pounds and im eatting more....so im not sure whats going on. im like 219 in teh morning 218 maybe which puts me at 14lbs up???? i guess its just water coming off. i dunno. im still strong tho.

----------


## ironaddict69

lol relax big guy, it is water-because your still strong. dbol is good and i cant wait to try it, but i know ill be a murderer once i start sroppin lbs too. just gtive the test some time. youll climb on back up, like i said, if u do this right, youll keep 20 lbs when this battle is over.

----------


## Haro3

im hopin so. u know how it is to go up then watch the scale drop. but i think i look better so thats all that matters anyways

----------


## ironaddict69

yeah ur probly lookin more muscular instead of rounded out, and when u get a lil more defininition you look bigger anyway. be sure to take pics when this is all done. how many more weeks u got on the thest and how long u running it total?

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> yesterday was back day and i've been feelin a lil weak. i've dropped a few pounds and im eatting more....so im not sure whats going on. im like 219 in teh morning 218 maybe which puts me at 14lbs up???? i guess its just water coming off. i dunno. im still strong tho.




THats why I don't even weigh myself anymore...Whats the point? Using the mirror as a scale is a much better form of showing progress. I was once obsessed with increasing scale weight- End result I was a chubby 265lbs :Frown: . You get caught up with how much you weigh instead of how good the weight looks on you. I wouldn't worry about the weight gain so much, I personally would just go by strenght increase in lifts, measurements, and BF decrease. Because once you get obsessed with weight gain, the end result is you look fat and muscle is hidden under it......Well for me thats what happened aswell as my training partners!  :LOL:

----------


## Haro3

> THats why I don't even weigh myself anymore...Whats the point? Using the mirror as a scale is a much better form of showing progress. I was once obsessed with increasing scale weight- End result I was a chubby 265lbs. You get caught up with how much you weigh instead of how good the weight looks on you. I wouldn't worry about the weight gain so much, I personally would just go by strenght increase in lifts, measurements, and BF decrease. Because once you get obsessed with weight gain, the end result is you look fat and muscle is hidden under it......Well for me thats what happened aswell as my training partners!


definately realized that now. im not touchin the scale anymore maybe once every couple weeks. 

im runnin the test 12 weeks and thursday will be the end of week 6. beginning of week 8 i add winny at 80mg.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> definately realized that now. im not touchin the scale anymore maybe once every couple weeks. 
> 
> im runnin the test 12 weeks and thursday will be the end of week 6. beginning of week 8 i add winny at 80mg.



Not fooling around are ya :LOL:  

What are you running the Arimidex at?

If your not gyno prone, running an AI might not even be necessary because of the winstrol . It will keep you dry, combined with an AI alittle to dry....Me personally would not run an AI, or if your still worried about gyno lower the dose of arim for sure.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Also, I think I remember you mentioning having bad knees?? 

Well if so you should get some Glucossamine/chondroiton for your joints. Also, High doses of Vitamin C tend to help.
Drink lots of water!

Because winstrol will dry you out, and if your very active(running, Jumping,or even in lifts)can bring on tendinitus quite badly, hindering workouts.

----------


## Haro3

im at 1mg a day of adex cuz i had some soreness in my left nipple but i think it was just bruised somehow or jus sensitive from me playing with it to much lol. i think i am a lil prone to gyno tho i have a lil bit under one nip from a SD cycle......what do u recommend droppin the adex too?

----------


## Haro3

> Also, I think I remember you mentioning having bad knees?? 
> 
> Well if so you should get some Glucossamine/chondroiton for your joints. Also, High doses of Vitamin C tend to help.
> Drink lots of water!
> 
> Because winstrol will dry you out, and if your very active(running, Jumping,or even in lifts)can bring on tendinitus quite badly, hindering workouts.


i have torn cartilage in one knee and a slightly torn acl. do u still recomend this?

----------


## chest6

> THats why I don't even weigh myself anymore...Whats the point? Using the mirror as a scale is a much better form of showing progress. I was once obsessed with increasing scale weight- End result I was a chubby 265lbs. You get caught up with how much you weigh instead of how good the weight looks on you. I wouldn't worry about the weight gain so much, I personally would just go by strenght increase in lifts, measurements, and BF decrease. Because once you get obsessed with weight gain, the end result is you look fat and muscle is hidden under it......Well for me thats what happened aswell as my training partners!


right on..I got to 275 after that  :LOL: 

I dont even weigh myself anymore..maybe once a month or every 2 months..but thats it

----------


## Dangerdan

Great log Haro. I'm following as well.

----------


## guest589745

I never understood why people care about water retention or what it is actually like. Its a good thing IMO.

How far in are you now Haro3 ?

----------


## guest589745

Get bloodwork too haro3. Tell your doctor its for your own piece of mind. Get hormones, kindneys, liver and cholesterol most importantly. If they give you any shit just let them know who is paying THEM to work.

Get it done during and after your cycle. Its the only way to know exactly whast going on, use it as your guide.

----------


## Haro3

> Get bloodwork too haro3. Tell your doctor its for your own piece of mind. Get hormones, kindneys, liver and cholesterol most importantly. If they give you any shit just let them know who is paying THEM to work.
> 
> Get it done during and after your cycle. Its the only way to know exactly whast going on, use it as your guide.


im going to get blood work done after i start the winny in two more weeks. Thursday is the beginning of week 7 btw.

----------


## ironaddict69

haro are u feelin anything?
or better yet seeing improvements still? that would signal the test taking effect. dont forget i know 2 people who ddint see shit till week 8-10. seeing it in week6 in COMMON. usually not b4. all about how ur body reacts and removes the esters i suppose.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> haro are u feelin anything?
> or better yet seeing improvements still? that would signal the test taking effect. dont forget i know 2 people who ddint see shit till week 8-10. seeing it in week6 in COMMON. usually not b4. all about how ur body reacts and removes the esters i suppose.



Whoa holy shit! 8-10 weeks to see any results? Were these guys even working out :LOL:  or did they finally get a pump after picking up the remote control on week 8..... :AaGreen22:

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> i have torn cartilage in one knee and a slightly torn acl. do u still recomend this?



Do I recomend you taking winstrol ? Depends how bad your joints feel, and also how you will respond to it. It might not effect your joints, or it could dry you out so bad it hurts walking up stairs and your wrists feel like pins are in the while benching. It's more of a personal preference sort of deal. But if your suffering from joint issues to begin with it will most likely make it worse IMO. Countering it with Glucosamine, Vit C, lots of water/proper rest, should help alot.

----------


## Haro3

> Do I recomend you taking winstrol? Depends how bad your joints feel, and also how you will respond to it. It might not effect your joints, or it could dry you out so bad it hurts walking up stairs and your wrists feel like pins are in the while benching. It's more of a personal preference sort of deal. But if your suffering from joint issues to begin with it will most likely make it worse IMO. Countering it with Glucosamine, Vit C, lots of water/proper rest, should help alot.


cool will do


as far as seeing anything... im still strong. i look a lil leaner. and not as full cuz i lost the bloat. the last week has been bad so much stuff gonig on with school so i havent hit it super hard but i will get back at it hardcore this week. that and i started a new job so it was just a bad week. ill keep ya posted

----------


## ironaddict69

you know haro...instead of winny...maybe proviron ? itll help alot with those other problems if ur still having them, but H E Y S MA R T P E OP L E like hellmask, would winny increase sex drive as well because its a DHT derived?

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> you know haro...instead of winny...maybe proviron? itll help alot with those other problems if ur still having them, but H E Y S MA R T P E OP L E like hellmask, would winny increase sex drive as well because its a DHT derived?



Winstrol does not increase sex drive, if anything it will decrease it.

----------


## Haro3

sweet. im too horny anyways. gf cant keep up. lol oh by the way im starting to break out on my traps/chest
VERY minor tho. but it means my shit is kickin in/real so im happy

----------


## briancb1

> sweet. im too horny anyways. gf cant keep up. lol oh by the way im starting to break out on my traps/chest
> VERY minor tho. but it means my shit is kickin in/real so im happy


So how long did the test take to kick in?

----------


## Haro3

if its fully kicked in now id say 6 weeks. but i dont know.

----------


## ironaddict69

yeah man ull see it get even better if ur just noticing it now.

----------


## Haro3

i have noticed a slight lose in strenght. today makes end of 6 weeks beginning of week 7. test is definately kicin in as im starting to break out across my neck and shoulders and acoouple on my arms.. which in all honesty im happy. it means its working  :Smilie:  (im not breaking out bad by anymeans tho)

----------


## Johny-too-small

> *i have noticed a slight lose in strenght.* today makes end of 6 weeks beginning of week 7. test is definately kicin in as im starting to break out across my neck and shoulders and acoouple on my arms.. which in all honesty im happy. it means its working  (im not breaking out bad by anymeans tho)


How many kcals are you eating ed?

----------


## Haro3

4200 but i've been eating kinda crappy the past week. i've been so busy with new job and school right before break etc. so im sure over 4000 easily closer to 5k. im not scared of fat. it'll come off eventually

----------


## Haro3

today was chest day. good lift. got 130's for 7 on flat d.b with no spot deep presses felt good. i've noticed i've been tired lately and jus not ambition to lift etc. so i think im going to take this week since its thanksgiving and im going home anyways to take some time to rest up and hopefully reload myself. ill lift but im going to lift significantly lighter and higher reps around 12 or so and cut my lifts prolly 20+% prolly more than that even. im not over training as far as to high of volume but i think these 7 weeks of hard, heavy lifting have really taxed my body and i think it just needs to rest...it cant hurt to find out. ill let u know if i come back stronger.

----------


## ironaddict69

you will come back stronger as long as you eat your ass off during this thanksgiving break.

----------


## Haro3

> you will come back stronger as long as you eat your ass off during this thanksgiving break.


that shouldnt be a prob  :Smilie:

----------


## creative-pump

U r inspiring me for my coming cyle! i have very similar stats and build as you and would definitely love to have the kind of gains your having! remeber me becuase i will be posting a log soon of my cyle and it would be great to get your advice along the way!

creative-pump

----------


## Haro3

> U r inspiring me for my coming cyle! i have very similar stats and build as you and would definitely love to have the kind of gains your having! remeber me becuase i will be posting a log soon of my cyle and it would be great to get your advice along the way!
> 
> creative-pump


thx for the comments man. ill definately check urs out and share my knowledge along the way. this is only my first time so im no expert but i think i've gota pretty good handle on things

----------


## rocky5119

where is the best place to get test e can you get it offline

----------


## king6

> where is the best place to get test e can you get it offline


 :No No:

----------


## Haro3

> where is the best place to get test e can you get it offline


yea www.dontaskforsources.com

and get out of my thread with that crap

----------


## chest6

Make sure you eat plenty this break if you expect to come back stronger or the same

----------


## Haro3

> Make sure you eat plenty this break if you expect to come back stronger or the same


ill eat ALOT big j. now go deadlift half a house 

SHIT i just dumped a f*in cytogainer shake on my keyboard!

----------


## king6

> ill eat ALOT big j. now go deadlift half a house 
> 
> SHIT i just dumped a f*in cytogainer shake on my keyboard!


Sounds sticky. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Hackamaniac

> ill eat ALOT big j. now go deadlift half a house 
> 
> SHIT i just dumped a f*in cytogainer shake on my keyboard!


Make your roomie lick it up... :Smilie:

----------


## lil-SLIM

hey haro when did the dbol start kickin in for u in strength and weight gain?

----------


## neardark

Great thread Haro!

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Haro3

ok so im back from thanksgiving break i took the week off for the most part and rested. i was starting to lose gains/strength and think its from lifting to heavy for 7 weeks so i lifted very light fullbody workouts this week only 3 days though and i feel alot better (rested) and not worn out. i ate a TON and it wasnt very clean but i cant tell if i put on fat so so far so good. i dont think it hurt me any. 

i started my winny on thanksgiving day at 40mg a day ill do this for a few days to make sure i have no sides then bump it to 80mg. 

as far as i can tell the test is really kicked in now my back is still breaking out its not BAD but i've never had anything on my back but i do now...some are big and kinda painfull

ill go at it hardcore again starting tomorrow. and back to my clean diet. i think my back breaking out could also be from eating shitty for a week but thats ok. ill keep posting

----------


## chest6

6,000 calories clean! NOW! Do it!

----------


## Haro3

> 6,000 calories clean! NOW! Do it!


negative...ill stick to my 4200 kcals  :Wink:

----------


## Haro3

strenght is still the same...... i've been sweating like a BEAST my past couple workouts im curious if this is the winny? or maybe cuz im slightly sick and jus causes me to sweat more when lifting. i have started to experience back pumpsfrom the winny doing squats....and im only at 40mg so far.... :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

no updates today  :Frown:

----------


## bbshaw

Come on Haro dont get lazy on the log!!  :Smilie:  How much are you weighing lately bro?

----------


## Haro3

like 224 again i put on some fat over my thanksgiving break but thats ok itll come off. last night was back day and i was stronger than i've been so far and im even sick! i started the winny and im gettin stronger... i didnt think winny had strength gain properties..? but eitherway im not complaining also when im lifting i've got more stamina like i can go from one heavy set to another a lil quicker this could be placebo i have no idea. also i sweat 100x more than i ever have...winny? or maybe cuz im sick but either way i love it lol ill post some pics eventually like i said i gota lil fat over break but ill get that off soon enough.

----------


## cromwell1234

haro-glad to see things are going good bro--Your built like I am, shoulders and tri's take most of the load on chest exercises so your chest is lagging behind like you said early-I found that heavy-powerlifting sets of# 3-Reps- on DBOL always put some extra meat on my chest where i needed it the most--good luck bro

----------


## mateo112

very nice log. follow it daily. nice to see a cycle that i plan on running down on paper. right on haro

----------


## Haro3

thx. im glad people are following it. 

anyone have experience with winny ? im sweating pretty good wihle on this and am quite hungry...are these properties of winny? people say they get lean while on it which would make sense being hungry/sweating = increased metabolism jus curious

----------


## Dangerdan

I'm following too Haro, keep it up. Although I have no experience with winny.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> thx. im glad people are following it. 
> 
> anyone have experience with winny ? im sweating pretty good wihle on this and am quite hungry...are these properties of winny? people say they get lean while on it which would make sense being hungry/sweating = increased metabolism jus curious



I'm always hungry so hunger stayed the same for me.
Sweating wasn't an issue, I say thats mostly from the test , and increased bodyweight.
What I noticed was I appeared leaner and pretty damn good strength gains.
Along with achy wrists and joints...Not unbareable though.

----------


## Haro3

> I'm always hungry so hunger stayed the same for me.
> Sweating wasn't an issue, I say thats mostly from the test , and increased bodyweight.
> What I noticed was I appeared leaner and pretty damn good strength gains.
> Along with achy wrists and joints...Not unbareable though.


yea my strength gains are impressive for only 7 days into it...

----------


## briancb1

Whats your new weight? Whats your new BF%? Just curious to see what you've gained, I'm doing the same cycle in 2-3 weeks.
Keep it up!

----------


## Haro3

im like 222 i think bf bout same maybe higher since i put on some fat over break.

----------


## bbshaw

Haro how did you dose your dbol ? was it all at once dose or spread out over the day?

----------


## Haro3

> Haro how did you dose your dbol? was it all at once dose or spread out over the day?


i ran it at 50mg spread out 4 times a day

----------


## guest589745

Pics, new pics.

----------


## Haro3

> Pics, new pics.


lol keep it in ur pants slick. i will soon enough i dont think i look different yet. i want there to be noticeable change before i post new pics  :Wink:

----------


## guest589745

> lol keep it in ur pants slick. i will soon enough i dont think i look different yet. i want there to be noticeable change before i post new pics


UP THE DOSE !!!!!!!!

----------


## Snrf

20lbs will be noticeable man, you just see it 20 times a day so you don't notice it....post some pics.


great thread btw, keep it up

----------


## Haro3

> UP THE DOSE !!!!!!!!


haha i would but its to late im already starting week 9 of the test. but my next cycle isnt going to be test based. i will have test in there but im going to run other compounds cuz i dont feel i responded as well as i thought to test alone...

----------


## guest589745

1.5g - 2g a week total  :Smilie:

----------


## Haro3

> 1.5g - 2g a week total


for my next cycle?

----------


## king6

Hey Haro,

I'm doing the same cycle in the near future, what is your PCT going to look like?

----------


## Haro3

typical clomi/nolva

clomid 300mg day one then 100mg for two weeks and i feel descent ill drop it to 50 until fully recovered if not ill keep it at 100mg a day for as long as neccesary with nolva at either 20 or 40mg a day prolly 40 for 2 weeks then 20 from there after. 

ill run adex all the way up to the start of pct as well cuz ill be running winny all the way up to pct although i dont think adex is necesary for winny but still it cant hurt and itll keep pullin the water out of me  :Smilie:  so theres a rough idea. i posted it somewhere i just forget where. 

i took some pics tonight but i dont like em i looked blaoted/fat for some reason ill post something soon enough

----------


## king6

> typical clomi/nolva
> 
> clomid 300mg day one then 100mg for two weeks and i feel descent ill drop it to 50 until fully recovered if not ill keep it at 100mg a day for as long as neccesary with nolva at either 20 or 40mg a day prolly 40 for 2 weeks then 20 from there after. 
> 
> ill run adex all the way up to the start of pct as well cuz ill be running winny all the way up to pct although i dont think adex is necesary for winny but still it cant hurt and itll keep pullin the water out of me  so theres a rough idea. i posted it somewhere i just forget where. 
> 
> i took some pics tonight but i dont like em i looked blaoted/fat for some reason ill post something soon enough


Do you plan on running clen for an anti catabolic? I'm still trying to decide on that. I know that you should keep cals high on PCT and the clen would help with the fat, as well as any fat you put on during the cycle. Plus clen keeps your cortisol levels low.

----------


## Haro3

> Do you plan on running clen for an anti catabolic? I'm still trying to decide on that. I know that you should keep cals high on PCT and the clen would help with the fat, as well as any fat you put on during the cycle. Plus clen keeps your cortisol levels low.


i do not know enough about clen to run it right now. i think ill be fine without it. i still have to do some research as to how to come off as far as changing my training/diet so im not 100% sure what im going to do jus yet but as far as drugs go no im not adding anything else. im sure ill add creatine which i havent used in years but ill through it in after my cycle jus to help out.

----------


## Haro3

this is me about 222lbs taken tonight, unpumped and what i feel is bloated lol but i cant see a change since my last pics at all....i hope u guys see it

----------


## king6

Wow, 

I think the stretch marks speak for themselves. I can see the difference, you don't look to bloated either, and the winny should dry you out.

----------


## king6

> i do not know enough about clen to run it right now. i think ill be fine without it. i still have to do some research as to how to come off as far as changing my training/diet so im not 100% sure what im going to do jus yet but as far as drugs go no im not adding anything else. im sure ill add creatine which i havent used in years but ill through it in after my cycle jus to help out.


Yeah you should be fine, the creatine in PCT is a good idea too, I will have to remember that. Other than that your huge man, a regular giaganapithicus.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

I think you look good brutha.

Clear skin ...no acne ...How you do it! lol

----------


## Haro3

i did have bacne for a while man but i had my gf really scrub my back for a couple days cuz i have a hard time reachin around to it and then had her put that proactive acne lotion on me it made a 100% difference cleared up in about 3 days. granted it wasnt bad to begin with but ive never had acne on my back and i had prolly 10-15 of those big deep zits that hurt and u cant pop and that shit cleared it right up.....

----------


## guest589745

Def a difference man, cool.

Next time try more compounds or a higher dose if you think your diet and training is all good. And of course overeat  :Smilie:

----------


## Haro3

yea next cycle is gonna be a winner. ill pm it to u

----------


## guest589745

back at ya.

you just gotta get bloodowork done to know what you can handle and what you need to do IMO. A must.

----------


## Haro3

blood test is comin this week hopefully, i wanted to wait until i was on 80mg of winny before i did it

----------


## Haro3

yesterday was back, still strong, not stronger but still just as strong as i've been. morning weight today was 218 which is fine as long as its fat im losing  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Eat More!!! Blah!

----------


## Haro3

> Eat More!!! Blah!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO leave me alone  :Frown:  go cook a chicken breast on ur foreman with ur fan blowing out the window so you dont get caught LOL

----------


## Snrf

Yeah man looking good, theres a difference at least.


Did .25mg of arimidex do the job or did you bump it to more? 

Will be starting this cycle in about a month.

----------


## Haro3

> Yeah man looking good, theres a difference at least.
> 
> 
> Did .25mg of arimidex do the job or did you bump it to more? 
> 
> Will be starting this cycle in about a month.


i was at .25 for a long time then got bloated and had slight nipple sensitivity(probably jus in my head) so i bumped it to 1mg for like 2 weeks then .5 then back to .25 and im pretty sure it even reversed some gyno i already had....if thats possible.

----------


## chest6

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO leave me alone  go cook a chicken breast on ur foreman with ur fan blowing out the window so you dont get caught LOL


I am actually doing that right now....too late  :Frown:

----------


## briancb1

looks good bro, you probably wont notice the gains much until you cut it up a little. Good job bro!

----------


## Dangerdan

> looks good bro, you probably wont notice the gains much until you cut it up a little. Good job bro!


 :Aajack:  you can see gains from your newer set of pics and hopefully you will continue to put on mass. 

Briancb1 :Woowoooo:   :Bbtekst Fight:   :0icon Ohmygod:

----------


## Haro3

well thx i cant see it so much so i figured i'd see what u guys thought. so far everythings good nothing special yet. winni is kicked in, whicked back pumps, descent strength gains and i'v enoticed increased appetite...

----------


## BigNate

Great log, I can definately see the difference. Keep up the good work bro.

----------


## Haro3

well tonight was the 3rd leg day cut short due to intense back pumps that are jus unberable after squats. atleast i know the winni is real  :Smilie: . i was 224 today pwo

----------


## Haro3

i have noticably more vascularity now and im 2 weeks into the winny at 80mgs a day. so far im happy with winny strength gains are good and the vascularity is comin along.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> i have noticably more vascularity now and im 2 weeks into the winny at 80mgs a day. so far im happy with winny strength gains are good and the vascularity is comin along.



Sound good bro! :7up:  

It should really kick in around the 3rd week, so be prepared. :0lamo:

----------


## Haro3

> Sound good bro! 
> 
> It should really kick in around the 3rd week, so be prepared.


cant f*n wait!! hey im gonna shoot u a pm

----------


## thetoponepercent

I have really enjoyed reading your journal. I found and read it all last night.

Good luck and I am suscribed.

----------


## Haro3

> I have really enjoyed reading your journal. I found and read it all last night.
> 
> Good luck and I am suscribed.


good to hear.

----------


## Snrf

post up a sample workout bro, i'd like to see what you've been doing, im sure others would too

----------


## Haro3

> post up a sample workout bro, i'd like to see what you've been doing, im sure others would too


i will later. but ill say this most wont agree with it. its something me and my old partner did last year and worked well so i decided to try it again basically its 

quads/calves
tri's/abs/forearms (this is a half ass chest day since i do mostly dips)
back (thickness, consists of rows, heavy compounds)
off day
hams/calves
chest/abs
lats/bi's
off
shoulders
repeat 

something like that i put off days wher ei feel necessary

----------


## ACE24

Awesome read, I just read through all the posts, very informative,great gains, looks good. One question, what time of day are you training?

----------


## Haro3

> Awesome read, I just read through all the posts, very informative,great gains, looks good. One question, what time of day are you training?


well i go to college so as a rule i train after class at 3. but it works out great i get 4 meals in before hand and its perfect. but on days i dont have class i train when it works out with my meals i always want 2 solid meals before hand and then my preworkout shake. but i usually shoot for 4 meals which always puts me around 3-5 oclock dpending on when i wake up. my day revolves around my diet not the other way around. but on the days that i work it gets a lil screwed up so i train later like 7 so that im able to get another meal in since i eat at 3 and get off at 5 get home by 530 i eat around 530 -6 so that puts me in the gym at the earliest of 7.

----------


## ACE24

I am assuming you are about in your 8-10 weeks of your cycle, keep us informed. I am real curious to see how PCT goes.

----------


## Haro3

> I am assuming you are about in your 8-10 weeks of your cycle, keep us informed. I am real curious to see how PCT goes.


yea i just started my 10th i believe...its sad  :Frown:  ill keep informed strength is still good

----------


## Haro3

im gonna flat bench tonight! its gonnna beee patheticcccccccccccccc woooooo lol i havent done flat barbell in about 6 solid months  :Smilie:

----------


## Snrf

> i will later. but ill say this most wont agree with it.


it obviously works, f*ck whether people agree with it....!

----------


## Haro3

> it obviously works, f*ck whether people agree with it....!


haha thx man. 

tonight was chest/abs it was descent not my best workout been lazy all day and just didnt have the mind set to lift all out. did flat barbell which was about as bad as i thought 275 for 8 315 for 3 but for not having done it in a routine for atleast a year and only done it a couple times here and there it was ok. got a good pump out of it though. incline was still strong 110s for 10 two times so my strength is still good. weighed 223 pwo. tomorrow is hams but this week is finals so i might fall a lil behind with 5!!! f*ckin tests in 4 days. i hate college

----------


## king6

> haha thx man. 
> 
> tonight was chest/abs it was descent not my best workout been lazy all day and just didnt have the mind set to lift all out. did flat barbell which was about as bad as i thought 275 for 8 315 for 3 but for not having done it in a routine for atleast a year and only done it a couple times here and there it was ok. got a good pump out of it though. incline was still strong 110s for 10 two times so my strength is still good. weighed 223 pwo. tomorrow is hams but this week is finals so i might fall a lil behind with 5!!! f*ckin tests in 4 days. i hate college


No kidding, Got 2 tests tommorrow, and 1 on Tuesday, I should have studied, but didn't feel like it.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ACE24

I would rather be in college studying than working and dealing with all the stress in everyday life. Enjoy it while you can.

----------


## Haro3

yea thats true too. well im going to take today off since i havent studied for this test at all. ill hit it hardcore tomorrow right afterwards.

----------


## ACE24

Cool, please keep us informed!!

----------


## UpstateTank

ayo haro awesome friggen log brother...
I dont think ill be doing my first cycle any time soon but once I do I'm def coming back to this!

----------


## Haro3

> ayo haro awesome friggen log brother...
> I dont think ill be doing my first cycle any time soon but once I do I'm def coming back to this!


coo glad to hear its helpin people out. im sure i've done more than most would recomend for a first cycle with my doses and lengths of drugs but i've come to realize that ur body can handle more than the people on this board preach. my advice is when it comes down to time to do ur cycle do your OWN research. dont take everything everyone on here says as factual info. and if u do talk to the big guys that have been doing it for a while, thats what i did. theres to many newbs that comment on cycles that dont know anything about the drugs let alone have even run them before. so jus make sure u know everything u wanna know before u start. i feel like i've done everything right with this cycle. my diet could have been cleaner but im not complaining. im still bulking i have years of bulking ahead of me i dont need to be sub 10%, thats not what i desire right now.

----------


## boxer1

great log haro, looking good man. I'm starting a similar cycle in jan, what week did you add the winny and how long are you going to run it? been getting a lot of conflicting advice about adding winny as its my 1st cycle, too many compounds etc etc..

----------


## Haro3

> great log haro, looking good man. I'm starting a similar cycle in jan, what week did you add the winny and how long are you going to run it? been getting a lot of conflicting advice about adding winny as its my 1st cycle, too many compounds etc etc..


added it week 8 will run it up to pct for a total of 6 weeks at 80mg a day

----------


## boxer1

cheers, good luck with the rest of the cycle, i'll be watching.

----------


## Haro3

did my first delt injection last night. used a 5/8 25g SOOOOOOOOOOOO easy! its a lil sore today jus like when u get a shot from a doc where u have that bruised feeling but nothing bad, kinda hurts to raise my arm above my head but not unbarable by anymeans. all in all i think it went good. i lifted back yesterday nothing special. no record lifts. although i did see a girl bench 165 which i thought was pretty impressive lol. today is shoulders so we'll see how it goes. since its finals week my mind isnt really on my training unfortunately. 

anddddddddddddddddddddd i just ate a mcdonalds hot cakes platter YES! i love it  :Smilie:  lol stress = i eat shitty food

----------


## mateo112

anddddddddddddddddddddd i just ate a mcdonalds hot cakes platter YES! i love it  :Smilie:  lol stress = i eat shitty food[/QUOTE]


you and me both brother. i go to tacobell for those chicken quesidillas and a large pepsi. how can we get away from this.

----------


## Snrf

> you and me both brother. i go to tacobell for those chicken quesidillas and a large pepsi. how can we get away from this.



Don't tease me!

God I miss taco bell, we don't get it in the UK.

Best fast food ever!

sorry for the thread hijack!

----------


## Haro3

> Don't tease me!
> 
> God I miss taco bell, we don't get it in the UK.
> 
> Best fast food ever!
> 
> sorry for the thread hijack!


steak quesedilia is WHERE ITS AT!. i might jus have one tonight  :Smilie:  lol

----------


## Snrf

aw man, can you send me one?

----------


## Haro3

haha what a cheat day! mcd's, subway, ice cream. I LOVE IT!...

tomorrow its hardcore shoulders/cardio, i hate finals

----------


## ACE24

Just thinking about Mcd's makes me want to throw up, now ice cream is a different story. Keep us posted on the iron.

----------


## Haro3

Bulking Diet 
Protein	Carbs	Fat	Total Calories	

Meal #1 7:00 A.M. 
6 eggs 36	6	27	420	
1 cup oats 10	52	6	300	
totals 46	58	33	720	

Meal #2 10:00 A.M. 
protein (2scoops) 46	6	4	240	
1 cup oats 10	52	6	300	
totals 56	58	10	540	


Meal #3 12:00 
8oz chicken breast 46	0	0	200
3/4 cup rice (45g) 9	105	0	450 
totals 55	105	0	650


Meal #4 2:30 
protein (2scoops) 46	6	4	240
1 cup oats 10	52	6	300
totals 56	58	10	540

Workout 3:30-4:00 

Meal #5 PWO 
Cytosport Cytogainer 54	79	5	580
1/2 cup oats 5	26	3	150
totals 59	105	8	730

Meal #6 PPWO 
8oz chicken breast 46	0	0	200
1 can potatoes 2.5	35	3	175
1 cup milk 8	11	0	90
totals 48.5	46	3	465

Meal #7 7:30p.m 
turkey sausage 1/4lb	22	0	8	160
1/4 cup cashews 5	8	14	170
sesathin 0	0	1	12
totals 27	8	23	342

Meal #8 10:00p.m. 
1 egg 6	1	4.5	70
8oz milk 8	13	0	90
1scoop protein powder	23	3	2	120
totals 37	17	6.5	280

Daily Totals 384.5	455	93.5	4267
% of Calories 36.04405906	42.65291774	19.72111554

----------


## Haro3

theres my diet incase anyone wanted it, im not askin for a critique jus posted if for the people that have asked for it. 

i've changed a few things my PWO meal i got rid of the oats, and meals 7 is now a 1/2lb turkey sausage and no cashews

----------


## SMCengineer

When you say 3/4 cup rice is that cooked or uncooked?

----------


## Haro3

> When you say 3/4 cup rice is that cooked or uncooked?


uncooked lol cooked 3/4 cup = way to much f*ing rice. its a solid bowl full when its cooked.

----------


## SMCengineer

> uncooked lol cooked 3/4 cup = way to much f*ing rice. its a solid bowl full when its cooked.


Yeah, that's what I thought. I know what your saying about it being way to much rice and I only eat 1/2 cup uncooked. I think every 1/4 uncooked is equal to a cup of rice cooked. Just making sure you weren't eating 3/4 cooked rice and thinking it was 105 carbs.

----------


## Haro3

> Yeah, that's what I thought. I know what your saying about it being way to much rice and I only eat 1/2 cup uncooked. I think every 1/4 uncooked is equal to a cup of rice cooked. Just making sure you weren't eating 3/4 cooked rice and thinking it was 105 carbs.


nope

so tonight was shoulders/abs

pretty good, felt strong hit the 105's for 10 on seated shoulder press iw as happy with that. although i totally crashed half way and started draggin ass real bad not sure why. 

starting to dry out from the winny pretty good. my lips are chapped, fingers are peeling, back is dry, i feel like some 16 year old on accutane lol. i would assume its from the winny. but i guess it could possibly be weather change but i really have no idea. i've only got 2 more weeks i think of test left. maybe only 1 not sureill take some pics soon. also i found some pics that i would consider "before" and ill post those as well

----------


## chest6

pics..now

----------


## Growingpains

> pics..now


 :Withstupid:

----------


## Haro3

> pics..now


have u already run out of material to wank too?

----------


## chest6

yes  :Frown:

----------


## squatking_08

what are you hoping to gain from the winny.i am correct to assume you are doing oral tabs???are you noticing gains from it?

----------


## Haro3

> what are you hoping to gain from the winny.i am correct to assume you are doing oral tabs???are you noticing gains from it?


hoping to gain whatever it has to offer. and yes gains are good so far. strength is very impressive, i've got vascularity i've NEVER had in my arms/shoulders (i'd post a pic but u really cant see it in pix, but i can see it) also im harder for sure. BUT on the down side i have incredibly dry skin which i would relate to the winny for sure

----------


## Growingpains

Great thread Haro. I am currently running a similar cycle as yourself. My first too.
my cycle is test E 1-12 500 mgs/week
Halodrol 1-4 50mgs/day
Anavar 7-12 75mgs/day

Any advice you have would be great. 

Check your pm bro

----------


## Haro3

> Great thread Haro. I am currently running a similar cycle as yourself. My first too.
> my cycle is test E 1-12 500 mgs/week
> Halodrol 1-4 50mgs/day
> Anavar 7-12 75mgs/day
> 
> Any advice you have would be great. 
> 
> Check your pm bro


nice cycle. how u like the var?my next cycle is going to have alot of var in it

----------


## Snrf

hell yeah, after reading that var log where the guy got like 20 solid pounds off var i'm thinking of incorporating it in my first cycle! its cheaper than premade dbol if you buy it in powder too! I got 5 grams thinking it'd be good for 2nd or 3rd cycle but that changed my mind..

----------


## Haro3

> hell yeah, after reading that var log where the guy got like 20 solid pounds off var i'm thinking of incorporating it in my first cycle! its cheaper than premade dbol if you buy it in powder too! I got 5 grams thinking it'd be good for 2nd or 3rd cycle but that changed my mind..


im not even gonna post how im gonna run it to many people will say something and i dont wanna hear it. BUT var is incredibly cheap powder so im runnin it. also its about as toxic as skittles. jus gotta watch my cholestrol which is fine cuz i plan on getting blood work done a few times during this next cycle so it'll be coo. 

speakin of which im getting blood work done sometime this week.

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> im not even gonna post how im gonna run it to many people will say something and i dont wanna hear it. BUT var is incredibly cheap powder so im runnin it. also its about as toxic as skittles. jus gotta watch my cholestrol which is fine cuz i plan on getting blood work done a few times during this next cycle so it'll be coo. 
> 
> speakin of which im getting blood work done sometime this week.




Winstrol  :2piss2:  on var. 

Winstrol 100mgs> Var 100mgs Big time.

----------


## Growingpains

I am pretty excited to use the Var. I am only week two into my cycle. I am taking the Halodrol right now. Crazy pumps but not much weigh gain yet. More vascular though.

----------


## chest6

> im not even gonna post how im gonna run it to many people will say something and i dont wanna hear it. BUT var is incredibly cheap powder so im runnin it. also its about as toxic as skittles. jus gotta watch my cholestrol which is fine cuz i plan on getting blood work done a few times during this next cycle so it'll be coo. 
> 
> speakin of which im getting blood work done sometime this week.


its okay..u can tell them...200mg var  :Smilie:

----------


## crazycrab

bro looks like your making good progress. Thinking of doing a test DBol cycle early summer. looks like it is working good for you.

----------


## Haro3

> bro looks like your making good progress. Thinking of doing a test DBol cycle early summer. looks like it is working good for you.


i'd recommend it. good first cycle. but im still not done it could be bettter yet  :Smilie:

----------


## SMCengineer

Haro, how's the cycle coming along. I'm interested to see your results with the addition of winny.

----------


## Haro3

> Haro, how's the cycle coming along. I'm interested to see your results with the addition of winny.


i've been busy ill post later

----------


## chest6

u will post NOW  :Frown:

----------


## evil pepsi

dude, i just read your entire journal. excellent job!!!
imo, and this is just my opinion, you could make better progress by changing your routine/exercises up some. 
as someone also with a bad knee, you could try three sets of leg extensions to failure in order to pre-exhaust your quads. you wont squat with as much weight, but your quads will burn. 
after you rack the bar, head straight to light leg presses hacks, either or which can be safely done to complete failure, and bang out a few reps. drop the weight when you hit failure, and repeat. 
i do this, as does my training partner, and people look at us like we are crazy because we end up on our hands and knees for a few, and there have been times where puking has taken place. 
also, try to change up your routine every couple of weeks. if you can bring your chest up some, you will blow minds dude. got a couple of secrets for you that i ALWAYS put people on when i train them, and they all love the results. 
first-load up with some weight, and since you do dips, do dip shrugs. most people are not aware of the full function of the pecs, so lock your arms, and do a reverse shrug. if you do it correctly, you will feel your pecs contract. do not bend your arms. just shrug away. this will blow them up some. 
second-this is the most important part. in between EVERY chest set, fully contract your pecs and squeeze and hold for a few seconds. squeeze them so hard that they hurt. you will see them turn red really quick. relax, stretch your arms out to stretch the tissue. flex again. flex at different angles. do it one side at a time, and both. my fav way is similar to cable crossovers, without the weight. lock both arms, cross them at my wrists down by my crotch, and squeeze until it cramps. 
i know i just kind of threw this up there, and didnt go much into detail, but you will notice results asap...

----------


## TheAccountant

I'm doing the same cycle u started, test E and dbol except I got Clomid on hand for my pct. We are about the same stat too; I will sure use you as benchmark advisor. I started on Dec 11 and I hope to finished sometime in Feb 11 2007.

Good luck: 

I will be back




> Cycle:
> 1-4 dbol 30mg/day
> 1-12 test e 500mg 2 shots at 250 thursday/monday
> 1-12 arimidex .25mg
> 
> first shot 10mins ago in left quad went great! nice and slow and no pain yet, massaged the area and hoping no pain arises, todays an off day so im going to go do some cardio and hope that helps to keep my leg from getting sore
> 
> starting stats:
> 
> ...

----------


## Haro3

cool glad to hear guys like the thread. ill post in a lil bit i just got back to my computer and i've taken some time off. it sux lost a lil strenght not bad tho. 

evil pepsi- im reallllllllllllllllllllll interested in hearin more about this chest stuff with the dips...? shoot me some pms or ill hit u in a lil while

----------


## Haro3

ok so my weight is sitting about 224 still. im more solid and significantly more vascular since the winny. although my diet has sucked and my training has suffereed with the holidays. thursday was last test e shot so i've got 2 weeks left of orals then start pct. im changing my routine up this week and going back to a 1 body part per day routine see how that goes through pct. my strength is about the same but since my training has suffered im not sure if im still as strong....hopefully i am. ill post more tomorrow

----------


## Kev_325

im another a$$hole whos gonna sit here and tell u that i am doing the same cycle, i kno exactly what i am gonna do and all that but my problem is injecting i am shit scared man i am thinking rotating thie shots mondya right thie thursday left thie but what concerns me is where on the thie how why all of that and i am shit scrared of infections

----------


## Haro3

> im another a$$hole whos gonna sit here and tell u that i am doing the same cycle, i kno exactly what i am gonna do and all that but my problem is injecting i am shit scared man i am thinking rotating thie shots mondya right thie thursday left thie but what concerns me is where on the thie how why all of that and i am shit scrared of infections


you'll get over it quick i promise. start with quads as i feel they are the easiest to do but at the same time tricky because of nerves/veins jus be careful take ur time ull be fine. now i low shoulders with a 25g 5/8 pin SO easy. go to www. s i t e i n j e c t i o n s . c o m great pictures on where to shoot

----------


## evil pepsi

> you'll get over it quick i promise. start with quads as i feel they are the easiest to do but at the same time tricky because of nerves/veins jus be careful take ur time ull be fine. now i low shoulders with a 25g 5/8 pin SO easy. go to www. s i t e i n j e c t i o n s . c o m great pictures on where to shoot


in my opinion, shoulders are by far the best injection site. shoot the rear delt, and if its sore, it doesnt slow you down...

----------


## Haro3

> in my opinion, shoulders are by far the best injection site. shoot the rear delt, and if its sore, it doesnt slow you down...


i havent shot rear, jus medial i like it! lol

----------


## jayb53guy

Great thread, excellent info!

----------


## thetoponepercent

Hey Haro, Do you have some new photos come soon?

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

yo haro pm me ur next cycle

----------


## Haro3

> yo haro pm me ur next cycle


i cant its HIGHLY classified......its in ur msg box  :Wink:  



ill take some pics soon man im so busy with work right now cant complain tho $$$  :Smilie:  ill get em asap

----------


## king6

You should be starting PCT now right? How is that going?

----------


## Haro3

> You should be starting PCT now right? How is that going?


pct starts thursday. im 220 pwo weight i konw i've been promisin pix ill get em asap 

winni was a good addition to the cycle except one thing....i got to strong to quick and both of my shoulders are hurting me. i did flat bb bench press which i havent done in probably close to a year and i over did it hopefully its nothing major and just laying off the presses will solve the problem but still its a set back i could/should have avoided. so fair warning to others steroids dont make u invincsible (spelling)  :Smilie:

----------


## king6

Did I gather right that you are also running var with your cycle? If so how is that going? I was thinking of adding var at the end of my test e and dbol cycle.

----------


## Haro3

> Did I gather right that you are also running var with your cycle? If so how is that going? I was thinking of adding var at the end of my test e and dbol cycle.


var = next cycle

----------


## PainfulPleasure

ur chest looks a bit on the small side

----------


## Haro3

> ur chest looks a bit on the small side


really? i hadnt noticed! thx for todays motivation! my chest lags. always has i've prolly said that in 20 posts but thx for reminding me? my chest is strong but i havent figured out the best way to make it grow but the fvcked up part is on chest days i leave sore and its sore for a day or two so i know i worked it plenty hard and im not over training either my chest days consist of no more than 14 sets usually 12 sooo since u felt the need to point out my lagging chest how bout adding some suggestions?

----------


## king6

> ur chest looks a bit on the small side


Small compared to who? You? Post a picture of your chest.

----------


## Haro3

> Small compared to who? You? Post a picture of your chest.


dude he's a dbag every post he has is jus bashing/useless coments.

----------


## chest6

> ur chest looks a bit on the small side


thanks for another pointless post

----------


## king6

Ya don't have to be Miss Cleo to see a banning in his future.  :LOL:

----------


## Haro3

> Ya don't have to be Miss Cleo to see a banning in his future.


haha agreed. subway is callin my name

----------


## evil pepsi

yo dude, did you try the stuff i told ya about?

----------


## SMCengineer

> really? i hadnt noticed! thx for todays motivation! my chest lags. always has i've prolly said that in 20 posts but thx for reminding me? my chest is strong but i havent figured out the best way to make it grow but the fvcked up part is on chest days i leave sore and its sore for a day or two so i know i worked it plenty hard and im not over training either my chest days consist of no more than 14 sets usually 12 sooo since u felt the need to point out my lagging chest how bout adding some suggestions?


I think a lot has to do with genetics, so as long as your seeing some progress I wouldn't worry too much. Plus, a lot of people have an uneven chest to some degree.

----------


## Haro3

> yo dude, did you try the stuff i told ya about?


i fvcked my shoulders up and havent been able to lift chest in about a week and a half but im definately going to

----------


## chest6

now ur injured too and u cant make fun of me  :Frown:

----------


## guest589745

Run some deca . Works wonders. I think it is part magic.

----------


## Haro3

my computer is messed up for some reason every day it keeps saying that post #352 was made today. oh well

----------


## Haro3

started pct this past thursday with a weight of 220-222 somewhere ni there. and clomid/nolva tastes like SHIT!

----------


## king6

> started pct this past thursday with a weight of 220-222 somewhere ni there. and clomid/nolva tastes like SHIT!


Yeah, it don't taste too good, clomid makes me emotional too, can't figure that one out. Could you post your PCT, I want to compare it to mine, since I'm starting the same cycle hopefully tommorrow.

----------


## Haro3

clomid 300 day 1, 100mg ed for 2 weeks then 50mg ed until recovered
nolva 40ed for two weeks, 20mg ed until recovered

----------


## king6

> clomid 300 day 1, 100mg ed for 2 weeks then 50mg ed until recovered
> nolva 40ed for two weeks, 20mg ed until recovered


Same here, I will add clen to my PCT as well, and maybe proviron .

----------


## Haro3

yea im not adding anything but after pct i might hit dnp for a while cut some lbs and do a "prime" into my next cycle

----------


## chest6

fvck dnp man..

whats this prime?

----------


## guest589745

Wheres the new pics haro?

----------


## crazycrab

show the pics bro.

----------


## king6

Yeah and make them sexy.

----------


## guest589745

They better be naked.

----------


## Haro3

lol u guys are gay. ill post em eventually

----------


## king6

> lol u guys are gay. ill post em eventually


Something classy, like with a rose in your mouth.

----------


## Haro3

oh yea let me get right on that...maybe get the gf to do it...she got pissed when i made her pic my avatar lol

----------


## chest6

> oh yea let me get right on that...maybe get the gf to do it...she got pissed when i made her pic my avatar lol


and when u made yourself ur facebook pics  :LOL:

----------


## ironaddict69

PICTURES...WITH THE ROSE, LIKE KING SAID!
haha i loved when u guys said that, that was good.

----------


## Haro3

> and when u made yourself ur facebook pics


LOL did u see that? hhahahahahahahahahah

----------


## Snrf

hows the cycle going anyhow?

Haven't had an update in a while

----------


## Haro3

im 1 week into pct and in about 4 days i lost like 6 lbs and have been pissing like its my job so unfortunately im down to like 215 which is still up 10lbs but down 10lbs from my heaviest. my strength is descent not as good, i think alot of my strength lose is mental cuz i get that mentallity im not "on" naymore and now im supposed to be weak so i just gotta bust more ass. also i've noticed im not as solid although my vascularity has greatly increased but since im pale and still around 14% u cant see it in any pics but i can in the gym!

----------


## wes cst rydr

hey bro, so would you say you are satisfied with this or did you expect more?ive been fallowing,great info.post some bf and after pics if you could.

----------


## Haro3

i was really happy with it two weeks ago but its all comin apart now lol im down to 215 and its sad and i lost.5 inches on my arms in 5 days from losing so muhc water......my diet is still just as good my training has been a lil off but nothing major by anymeans so im really not sure but im still up 10lbs its just depressing to think i was up 20 at one time. although i look leaner now for sure but leaner = feelling smaller.

----------


## Snrf

Well its your first cycle and only a mild one, after seeing your next one I'm sure you'll get better results  :Wink/Grin:  

Anyway 10 pounds is not to be sniffed at, esp if vascularity has increased and fatloss has occured...you've probably actually gained 15 or more...but feeling smaller does suck...its all in your head though, just remember that!

----------


## Haro3

> Well its your first cycle and only a mild one, after seeing your next one I'm sure you'll get better results  
> 
> Anyway 10 pounds is not to be sniffed at, esp if vascularity has increased and fatloss has occured...you've probably actually gained 15 or more...but feeling smaller does suck...its all in your head though, just remember that!


i know its in ur head but it still fvcks with u regardless. im not depressed by anymeans at all jus dont feel as big/strong as i did a few weeks ago. oh well ill post pics after i've dropped all the water i think im gonna drop. and i think i've decided to throw dnp in soon because of its anticatoblic effects along with thyroid supression. so ill let everyone know on that. but my diet will not change and im NOT cutting i know "cutting" in pct is pointless i jus dont wanna get those msgs "u cant cut during pct ull lose ur gains..." (hint hint Jimmy)

----------


## SMCengineer

How about clen for it's anticatabolic effects? Just a thought, instead of using DNP .

----------


## Haro3

1. i can get dnp for nothing
2. everything i've been reading says dnp is anti catabolic as well
3. clen is a stimulant and i dont like them, dnp isnt....

basically my main reasons

----------


## king6

DNP should be pretty safe, as long as you are careful with it. Pesonally clen worked good for me as an anti catabolic.

----------


## ironaddict69

haro, i know what ur talkin about with feling shitty as u get smaller.
next time, since you did like dbol , check out Equipoise . u get pretty strong, the pumos are amazing, and it can make u more vascular if ur diet is in check along with ur training, and following ur log, both of yours are. good job regardless, 10 lbs is great. did u realy want that water there anyway? if so jump on some creatine monohydrate...thats what im doing

----------


## SMCengineer

> 1. i can get dnp for nothing
> 2. everything i've been reading says dnp is anti catabolic as well
> 3. clen is a stimulant and i dont like them, dnp isnt....
> 
> basically my main reasons


Cool, I'm interested to see how it goes. I'm also considering using an anticatabolic agent for PCT.

----------


## chest6

How much DNP u gonna run & for how long

Ask Nark what he thinks bout Dnp  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> How much DNP u gonna run & for how long
> 
> Ask Nark what he thinks bout Dnp


bastard  :Frown:  

 :LOL:

----------


## Haro3

i'd say 400 will most likely be my max dose. start at 200 for a couple days then go to 400 for no longer than 3 weeks total seeems be rule of thumb especially for firts timers. my buddy has ran it at a gram before but jus couldnt handle it. even tai said he ran 1.5 grams and it was rediculous so obviously its not gonna kill u at the 200-600 range so well see i havent decided.

----------


## thetoponepercent

Haro, I have a question for you about the water weight you have lost since starting you PCT. Wasn't the arimidex suppose to control it? I would have thought that with the arimidex your water weight gain would have been minimal?? Sorry to hear about the 10lbs. But like other have pointed out I am sure your true gain in muscle is 10+ lbs which could have taken up to year to gain naturally. take care

----------


## Haro3

> Haro, I have a question for you about the water weight you have lost since starting you PCT. Wasn't the arimidex suppose to control it? I would have thought that with the arimidex your water weight gain would have been minimal?? Sorry to hear about the 10lbs. But like other have pointed out I am sure your true gain in muscle is 10+ lbs which could have taken up to year to gain naturally. take care


i ran the adex at .25mg a day and i still felt bloated as hell during my entire cycle. so i hav eno idea...

----------


## thetoponepercent

> i ran the adex at .25mg a day and i still felt bloated as hell during my entire cycle. so i hav eno idea...


I am running Nolva at 10mg EOD. In the 2nd week I let myself go a couple of days without and I puffed up. Went back on it and everything went back to normal. Noticed the other day nipples were hard and itched a bit so I took 20mg dose then took 10mg ed for 3 days and everything went back to normal. 

Do you think you will up the adex or switch to something else next time?

----------


## ironaddict69

haro try aromasin for the AI next time, or proviron , but id do both.

----------


## Haro3

i doubt i run arimidex at all anymore. ill prolly jus run nolva or nothing maybe aromasin not sure if my powder source has that tho....

----------


## Snrf

if its the source I discussed with you he does...called Exemestane though

----------


## Haro3

> if its the source I discussed with you he does...called Exemestane though


nah its someone else but i jus checked he's got it so i might run it next time. i gotta research some stuff on what to run with tren cuz im planning on test e tren and var sooo..... i gotta read up yet

----------


## Haro3

alright here we go....first two are going to be starting pics sept 18 06 last two pics are jan 12 07 2 weeks into pct with 2 more to go
first two were 205lbs last two 214lbs 

if anyone knows how to group pics together for side by side comparsion feel free to do so with both front/back pics i dont know how to use photoshop wortha shit

----------


## Snrf

pshhhhhhhh...what the hell are you bitchin about?!? 

damn i'd be happy, you look like u put on some decent size in both shots!

everything looks bigger

----------


## Haro3

> pshhhhhhhh...what the hell are you bitchin about?!? 
> 
> damn i'd be happy, you look like u put on some decent size in both shots!
> 
> everything looks bigger


lol i know i didnt realize it till i put those pics up and saw em next to each other.. i still feel small...

----------


## king6

Stop Whining!!!!!! Get To The Chopper!!!!!!

----------


## Haro3

get DOOOWWNNN GET DOOOWNNNN..... GET IN THE CHOPPAAAA ahahahahaha

----------


## chest6

shit man..dramatic progress for such a mild cycle  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Haro3

lol 15 guest viewing.......jus joine and start posting quit being trolls!!

----------


## guest589745

Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!!

----------


## Haro3

of all the intelligent posts u make...this confuses me....lol

----------


## fast

Yeah man you have definetly put up lean muscle there.

Your girlfriend looks nice  :Wink: 

Be careful with DNP !

Take care

Cheers  :7up:

----------


## thetoponepercent

> lol 15 guest viewing.......jus joine and start posting quit being trolls!!


 :LOL:   :LOL:  This is a funny post. Your right, everytime I look at your log you have 5 members and 15 guest!! Your thread was actually the reason I signed up to be a member. I learned so much from it that I felt obligated to say, "great log man". So take Haro's advice and go ahead and sign up already. You can learn so much more once you start to interact with members.

----------


## thetoponepercent

> alright here we go....first two are going to be starting pics sept 18 06 last two pics are jan 12 07 2 weeks into pct with 2 more to go
> first two were 205lbs last two 214lbs 
> 
> if anyone knows how to group pics together for side by side comparsion feel free to do so with both front/back pics i dont know how to use photoshop wortha shit


Nice results!! I think you added 5lbs of muscle mass to your arms alone!! 

And you keep saying you feel small. Why? Is it because you are lifting heavier than guys twice your size? Or because you became familiar with the water weight?

----------


## Haro3

> Nice results!! I think you added 5lbs of muscle mass to your arms alone!! 
> 
> And you keep saying you feel small. Why? Is it because you are lifting heavier than guys twice your size? Or because you became familiar with the water weight?


prolly just got used to being bigger with more bloat. i think i lost some bf% and put on some lbm sooooo...im not gonna complain. jus i've lost .5 inches off my arms etc believe me it fvcks with ur head when it happens even tho u know its going to.... :Smilie:

----------


## king6

Did you take your DBol all at once, or did you split it up throughout the day?

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!! Get Yuh Ahs To Mahs!!



HA! Total Recall, that's classic.

----------


## Haro3

> Did you take your DBol all at once, or did you split it up throughout the day?


split it up to like 4 times a day

----------


## ironaddict69

haro, great work to say the least. nice NICE progress. looking swole and solid. id definitel not run dbol next time if i were you though, go with eq or tren !

----------


## guest589745

> HA! Total Recall, that's classic.



Least someone knows what Im talkin aboot!


Sorry to confuse you haro lol.


Try nandrolone next time, maybe 300-400mg a week.

----------


## Haro3

> Least someone knows what Im talkin aboot!
> 
> 
> Sorry to confuse you haro lol.
> 
> 
> Try nandrolone next time, maybe 300-400mg a week.



meh im thinkin mor elike tren ....

----------


## king6

> meh im thinkin mor elike tren....


Isn't tren too much for a second cycle? I though about it for my second cycle, but most people say to save it for your fourth or fifth cycle, because it's such a strong compound.

----------


## Haro3

> Isn't tren too much for a second cycle? I though about it for my second cycle, but most people say to save it for your fourth or fifth cycle, because it's such a strong compound.


tell me what the difference between ur second and ur fifth is? it'll be a new compound in my second or a new compound in my fifth i see no merrit what so ever to this argument. either way it'll be a new compound when u use it. so all ur doing is waiting....? the only reason i could see behind this is so that ur experienced enough. meaning that u have done the newbie cycles and realize what it takes to grow and could maximize ur growth from such a strong compound. and if thats the case i believe im ready, i know what needs to be done, the precautions etc, so i see no reason why i cant put it in my second...know what i mean?

----------


## Snrf

I agree with you haro, but I think part of the argument is that people want to attain the max growth they can get out of say, Deca first.

I agree with you though, I've seen people run tren for a 2nd cycle and get HEEEEYUGE! good luck to you anyway, i wanna see a log for that one too!

----------


## boxer1

good results fella, just a couple of questions, are you glad you added the winny? did it dry your joints as bad as they say it does. I'm thinking about adding it to my cycle, toss up between winny and var.

----------


## king6

> tell me what the difference between ur second and ur fifth is? it'll be a new compound in my second or a new compound in my fifth i see no merrit what so ever to this argument. either way it'll be a new compound when u use it. so all ur doing is waiting....? the only reason i could see behind this is so that ur experienced enough. meaning that u have done the newbie cycles and realize what it takes to grow and could maximize ur growth from such a strong compound. and if thats the case i believe im ready, i know what needs to be done, the precautions etc, so i see no reason why i cant put it in my second...know what i mean?


Good point, I wont throw out the idea of using tren in my second cycle then. On paper it look friggen awsome, I have heard the sides are harsh though, but like with any compound it depends on the individual.

From what I have read about using tren in later cycles, is people argue that because tren is so powerful you want to run a few anabolic compounds first to get you body use to steroids , and before introducing such a strong compound into your system. But if you have already run one cycle, then I agree with you that you could run it for a second. Because you already know how your body reacts to steroids, so you are only adding and additional compound to the test that you have already run.

----------


## S431M7

when did u started this cycle? what is your current stat?

Thanks




> Cycle:
> 1-4 dbol 30mg/day
> 1-12 test e 500mg 2 shots at 250 thursday/monday
> 1-12 arimidex .25mg
> 
> first shot 10mins ago in left quad went great! nice and slow and no pain yet, massaged the area and hoping no pain arises, todays an off day so im going to go do some cardio and hope that helps to keep my leg from getting sore
> 
> starting stats:
> 
> ...

----------


## Haro3

> good results fella, just a couple of questions, are you glad you added the winny? did it dry your joints as bad as they say it does. I'm thinking about adding it to my cycle, toss up between winny and var.


winni was descent, arms got more vascular but i let my diet go to hell the last 3 weeks of the cycle so i didnt really have much leaning out from it. i think i could have had alot more. i did notice my shoulders KILLED me for about a week (last week of cycle) but i dunno if that was an injury from heavy presses (just over did it) or the more i thought about it possibly the joint issues with winny....all in all i liked it. but my next cycle is going to have var in it. if you can afford it i like the stuff i read on var...BUT! i highly advice blood tests with any oral i've heard var is hard on cholesterol so i will have mine done regularly. also from here on out all my cycles/supplement intake will be monitored by a doctor with strong aas knowledge. 

and for the tren ......i dont see how people say your body gets "use" to steroids . thats like saying u build up a resistance to it....butttttttttt ur throwing in a new compound, a compound ur body has never seen therefore ur body cant have a resistance to it or an immunity against it see what im saying?

----------


## Haro3

> when did u started this cycle? what is your current stat?
> 
> Thanks


those stats were at the start of cycle. current stats...

arms: 17.75"
legs: 25.5"
calves: 16" (alot leaner/more defined tho)
chest: 48"
forearms: 14.5" but significantly more vascular

at around ~214lbs

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Personally I would run Deca over Tren . I've never used tren because of what I've read on it. What it does to stamina, sides some experience etc. Hear it's one kick ass drug if it fits to your goals though! Go for it. I miss deca  :Frown: .

Whens your next cycle start?

----------


## guest589745

> meh im thinkin mor elike tren....



never tried it so I cant recomend it to you.

----------


## S431M7

Don't u think u could have made that these improvement without the roid cycle? And who is that in your avater BTW?




> those stats were at the start of cycle. current stats...
> 
> arms: 17.75"
> legs: 25.5"
> calves: 16" (alot leaner/more defined tho)
> chest: 48"
> forearms: 14.5" but significantly more vascular
> 
> at around ~214lbs

----------


## Snrf

> Don't u think u could have made that these improvement without the roid cycle? And who is that in your avater BTW?


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Hmmmm:  

wtf? is that any of your business?

----------


## king6

> wtf? is that any of your business?



 :LOL:

----------


## ironaddict69

> Personally I would run Deca over Tren . I've never used tren because of what I've read on it. What it does to stamina, sides some experience etc. Hear it's one kick ass drug if it fits to your goals though! Go for it. I miss deca .
> 
> Whens your next cycle start?


I thought tren improved stamina? hellmask what exactly turned you off to tren side wise? id like the agression, can deca do the same thing?

----------


## Haro3

> Don't u think u could have made that these improvement without the roid cycle? And who is that in your avater BTW?


could i have made those changes naturally, sure i could have but probably about 6 months longer......i dont see your reasoning? i personally think that "genetic potential" stuff is a bunch of crap and i felt i was ready so i did it and glad i did, happy with my results..

the avatar is my GF

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> I thought tren improved stamina? hellmask what exactly turned you off to tren side wise? id like the agression, can deca do the same thing?




Tren hurts stamina greatly.
Turned me off, Tren cough, night sweats, Aggression,hard on kidneys. 
If it fit my goals I would run it no prob, its not a performance drug its a great bbing drug.
Deca 's great for mass/healing properties, low sides/besides Nandrolone being hard on the HPTA, but so is tren.



And haro , those gains you made , why did you cycle? 15lbs of muscle while losing bodyfat can be accomplished in 3 weeks........HA! Your build will be great, your already built well.


"Oxandrolone is the only steroid in which a carbon atom within the phenanthrene nucleus has been replaced by another element, namely oxygen. In addition, oxandrolone is cleared by the kidney and not the liver, so hepatotoxicity is rare."


You might want to try 10 weeks with var, considering your on tren aswell. Don't wanna punish the ol kidneys to much. :0piss:   :LOL:  had to...
I'm soon to start a 10 week var run myself. I'll tell you how it goes if your interested. Goal to drop BF% really low.

----------


## Haro3

> Tren hurts stamina greatly.
> Turned me off, Tren cough, night sweats, Aggression,hard on kidneys. 
> If it fit my goals I would run it no prob, its not a performance drug its a great bbing drug.
> Deca 's great for mass/healing properties, low sides/besides Nandrolone being hard on the HPTA, but so is tren.
> 
> 
> 
> And haro , those gains you made , why did you cycle? 15lbs of muscle while losing bodyfat can be accomplished in 3 weeks........HA! Your build will be great, your already built well.
> 
> ...


yea be sure to keep me posted on ur cycle. what you know/think bout dnp hellmask?? thinkin bout throwing it in my pct for its anti catabolic effects and lose a lil bf then rebound back into bulking...makes sense to me but i've never ran it before

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> yea be sure to keep me posted on ur cycle. what you know/think bout dnp hellmask?? thinkin bout throwing it in my pct for its anti catabolic effects and lose a lil bf then rebound back into bulking...makes sense to me but i've never ran it before



Really don't know much on dnp . Don't really want to try it either. Same goes with clen , ephedra etc.

----------


## Haro3

> Really don't know much on dnp. Don't really want to try it either. Same goes with clen, ephedra etc.


coo jus curious...

----------


## guest589745

**** DNP and all other stimulants.

----------


## Haro3

so i've been REALLY hungry lately. like an hour after a meal im hungry and i never get that...could it be anything pct related...?

----------


## guest589745

> so i've been REALLY hungry lately. like an hour after a meal im hungry and i never get that...could it be anything pct related...?



Then eat!! EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT !!

----------


## Haro3

> Then eat!! EAT EAT EAT EAT EAT !!


dont need to worry bout geting fat? thought cuz of high estro during pct its easier to put on fat? 

hey i sent u a pm

----------


## guest589745

> dont need to worry bout geting fat? thought cuz of high estro during pct its easier to put on fat? 
> 
> hey i sent u a pm



Well your ancilleries should still combat high estrogen and you need to still have an adequate amount of calories to sustain the newly attained muscle.

Just eat clean and you dont have to worry about gettign fat IMO.

----------


## Haro3

> Well your ancilleries should still combat high estrogen and you need to still have an adequate amount of calories to sustain the newly attained muscle.
> 
> Just eat clean and you dont have to worry about gettign fat IMO.


ight if u say so

----------


## guest589745

> ight if u say so



Well like I said, dont let me make up your mind, I am just stating my opinion, thast all I can do.

----------


## S431M7

that's good to know. BTW are u considering another cycle after this? if so how many more cycle do u plan to go thru over the next 2 to 3 years? How many weeks of breaks do u oftentime take between a cycle?
Hey your GF is hot. I'm sure u are proud of her. 




> could i have made those changes naturally, sure i could have but probably about 6 months longer......i dont see your reasoning? i personally think that "genetic potential" stuff is a bunch of crap and i felt i was ready so i did it and glad i did, happy with my results..
> 
> the avatar is my GF

----------


## Haro3

> that's good to know. BTW are u considering another cycle after this? if so how many more cycle do u plan to go thru over the next 2 to 3 years? How many weeks of breaks do u oftentime take between a cycle?
> Hey your GF is hot. I'm sure u are proud of her.


yea there will be another and then another after that and after taht...i actually want to go somewhere with this sport. but all my cycles are now under doctor supervision and everything is monitored very closely along with frequent blood work. u cant be to careful. time between cycles if i need to take "time on +pct" to be back to normal than thats what ill do. if im recovered 3 weeks after pct then i might start then. my doc will tell me when my body can handle being on again

----------


## thetoponepercent

> yea there will be another and then another after that and after taht...i actually want to go somewhere with this sport. but all my cycles are now under doctor supervision and everything is monitored very closely along with frequent blood work. u cant be to careful. time between cycles if i need to take "time on +pct" to be back to normal than thats what ill do. if im recovered 3 weeks after pct then i might start then. my doc will tell me when my body can handle being on again



How do you have such a cool relationship with your Dr? Was it someone you know or did you just schedule an appointment and tell him the deal?

----------


## Haro3

> How do you have such a cool relationship with your Dr? Was it someone you know or did you just schedule an appointment and tell him the deal?


actually its a girl and she has an amazing knowledge on aas. shes just a friend of a friend that i got intouch with

----------


## S431M7

Now i see why experience bb mean by "AAS is a lifestyle not just a single experience of lifetime". there must be some truth to that statement !
Anyways, good luck on the next cycle, and "i will be back again"




> yea there will be another and then another after that and after taht...i actually want to go somewhere with this sport. but all my cycles are now under doctor supervision and everything is monitored very closely along with frequent blood work. u cant be to careful. time between cycles if i need to take "time on +pct" to be back to normal than thats what ill do. if im recovered 3 weeks after pct then i might start then. my doc will tell me when my body can handle being on again

----------


## king6

> actually its a girl and she has an amazing knowledge on aas. shes just a friend of a friend that i got intouch with


I need one of those.

----------


## Haro3

pct update:

still 0 sex drive......hey when u dont put out for a few days ur gf's start begging for it AHAHAHA the tables have turned!

butttttttttttt my balls are back to normal (if not larger) than usual size. and im 1.5 weeks into pct. thursday makes 2 weeks exactly.

----------


## king6

> pct update:
> 
> still 0 sex drive......hey when u dont put out for a few days ur gf's start begging for it AHAHAHA the tables have turned!
> 
> butttttttttttt my balls are back to normal (if not larger) than usual size. and im 1.5 weeks into pct. thursday makes 2 weeks exactly.


You could take some tongkat for your libido. Can you get it up? Or do you just not have the desire to have sex?

----------


## Haro3

> You could take some tongkat for your libido. Can you get it up? Or do you just not have the desire to have sex?


oh no i can get it up and i have no problem actually having sex but i jus dont have the desire. normally i'd be raping her every night before bed lol but now i jus go to sleep.

----------


## king6

> oh no i can get it up and i have no problem actually having sex but i jus dont have the desire. normally i'd be raping her every night before bed lol but now i jus go to sleep.


You have the upper hand now.  :Evil2:

----------


## thetoponepercent

> pct update:
> 
> still 0 sex drive......hey when u dont put out for a few days ur gf's start begging for it AHAHAHA the tables have turned!
> 
> butttttttttttt my balls are back to normal (if not larger) than usual size. and im 1.5 weeks into pct. thursday makes 2 weeks exactly.



I love it. Sweet revenge for all the guys out there that are with women that hold back. I say keep your pimp hand strong and make her continue to beg even after you are 100% recovered!!  :Evil2:  

On a more serious note - how many days after your last injection did you loose your sex drive? It feels funny talking about this, but I want to know what to expect at the end of my cycle since my sex drive is very important to me.

----------


## Haro3

> I love it. Sweet revenge for all the guys out there that are with women that hold back. I say keep your pimp hand strong and make her continue to beg even after you are 100% recovered!!  
> 
> On a more serious note - how many days after your last injection did you loose your sex drive? It feels funny talking about this, but I want to know what to expect at the end of my cycle since my sex drive is very important to me.


honestly i didnt notice a loss in sex drive until i started clomid/nolva....

----------


## Haro3

today is the start of the third week of pct and im starting to break out across my chest/shoulders. nothing bad maybe 7-10 spots but i never break out so thats above normal....other than that no sides no probs yet. weight stabalized at 214 for the most part. strength is still good except for the added dnp is causing me to become weaker due to glycogen depletion but nothing major.

----------


## ACE24

So Haro, how would you rate your first cycle? Are you satisfied with the results, what would you do differently, what are your thoughts for your next cycle?

----------


## Foskamink

> So Haro, how would you rate your first cycle? Are you satisfied with the results, what would you do differently, what are your thoughts for your next cycle?


yeh mate great gains looking jacked!

----------


## Haro3

> So Haro, how would you rate your first cycle? Are you satisfied with the results, what would you do differently, what are your thoughts for your next cycle?


definately satisfied. wish i had trained with more intensity and not let my diet get off course at the end...i woulda been leaner had i done thise but all in all good cycle. next one is most likely test/tren

----------


## thetoponepercent

> definately satisfied. wish i had trained with more intensity and not let my diet get off course at the end...i woulda been leaner had i done thise but all in all good cycle. next one is most likely test/tren


So many guys are always talking about over training. Some have said I do too much but I have seen huge results in strength gain. I am torn between sticking with what is getting me the gains and taking the advice from others. You say you wish you would have trained with more intensity, how so? I don't like to leave the gym until the muscle group I am working is destroyed. Regardless of how sets it takes? Was this how you trained?

I know I am asking lots of questions, but I do not want to look back and regret anything in the way I trained. Thanks in advanced.

----------


## ironaddict69

> So many guys are always talking about over training. Some have said I do too much but I have seen huge results in strength gain. I am torn between sticking with what is getting me the gains and taking the advice from others. You say you wish you would have trained with more intensity, how so? I don't like to leave the gym until the muscle group I am working is destroyed. Regardless of how sets it takes? Was this how you trained?
> 
> I know I am asking lots of questions, but I do not want to look back and regret anything in the way I trained. Thanks in advanced.


I have done the same thing, trained till death, since i was 17. even back then i was stronger than 98% of the people in the gym.

----------


## crazycrab

Good job Haro3, your chest and and back made good gains. Keep it up bro.

----------


## Haro3

> So many guys are always talking about over training. Some have said I do too much but I have seen huge results in strength gain. I am torn between sticking with what is getting me the gains and taking the advice from others. You say you wish you would have trained with more intensity, how so? I don't like to leave the gym until the muscle group I am working is destroyed. Regardless of how sets it takes? Was this how you trained?
> 
> I know I am asking lots of questions, but I do not want to look back and regret anything in the way I trained. Thanks in advanced.


see i would go into the gym sayin to myself "ok you have 15 sets to destroy your back/chest whatever" and i would force myself to do the heaviest/most work in those 15 sets as possible. on the days i drug ass i drug ass but at 15 sets i was done etc. once i've been in the gym an hour im done i leave cuz anything longer im jus not getting a damn thing done....

----------


## thetoponepercent

> see i would go into the gym sayin to myself "ok you have 15 sets to destroy your back/chest whatever" and i would force myself to do the heaviest/most work in those 15 sets as possible. on the days i drug ass i drug ass but at 15 sets i was done etc. once i've been in the gym an hour im done i leave cuz anything longer im jus not getting a damn thing done....


I have read that after an hour at the gym you are not working at peak ability, but my workouts just take longer. What are you going to do differently next time?

----------


## Haro3

> I have read that after an hour at the gym you are not working at peak ability, but my workouts just take longer. What are you going to do differently next time?


jus train more intense. and really focus on my muscles doing the work..

----------


## king6

Hey Haro,

2 questions,

1. What week would you say your test kicked in.
2. What week did your gains level off.

----------


## Haro3

> Hey Haro,
> 
> 2 questions,
>  
> 1. What week would you say your test kicked in.
> 2. What week did your gains level off.


UMMMMMMM kick in i'd say week 5 or 6

Level off...........i was still growing at the end...coulda gone longer but decided not too

----------


## Vegas1973

Good read. Seems like you were happy enough with the results to think about another one down the road a bit.

----------


## Haro3

yup test/tren /masteron next cycle

----------


## Haro3

and i triple posted

----------


## Haro3

......again

----------


## bbshaw

Haro, Hows your libido going? This is what I am most afraid about when I finish my cycle.

----------


## Haro3

> Haro, Hows your libido going? This is what I am most afraid about when I finish my cycle.


its back. well my balls are normal size and i do get turned on. but NOTHING like when i was on cycle...so it still feels low but i know its not. just not as high as it was during cycle...if that makes sense

----------


## Haro3

did the bod pod again today. beginnning of cycle i was 204lbs 15.5% i was 207 today at 13%. thats about a 7lb lbm increase and drop in bf%...i can live with that. although i wish i had done a few things differently towards the end i may have held onto more muscle but for a first cycle i can definately live with that.

----------


## Peducho0113

Bro, you seem like did not keep a lot of muscle, but I think you can live with it. Do yo any pictures for us to look at? that will give us a better idea of your results.

----------


## Haro3

> Bro, you seem like did not keep a lot of muscle, but I think you can live with it. Do yo any pictures for us to look at? that will give us a better idea of your results.


yea i lost alot of my gains due to the dnp /getting deathly sick but im lower bf% and i look better soo ill post pics later

----------


## Haro3

updated pics 1st 2 are beginning cycle last two are from a few days ago first weight was 204 last weight was 208lbs

----------


## juju

> yea i lost alot of my gains due to the dnp/getting deathly sick but im lower bf% and i look better soo ill post pics later


I had same problem also. Even lost interest in lifting. Was feeling depressed - lost my job at that time too. That was early 2006. I started lifting again November last year, trained heavy and eating clean. In 3 months, got all my gains from 1st cycle back. I thought I lost the gains but actually I got bigger this time. Thinking of 2nd cycle in the next 2 months of Test E, EQ and Dbol .

So no worries bro... I think your body is just telling you to take some time off after so many weeks of intense training.

Good luck!

----------


## king6

Still looking swole.

----------


## Haro3

thx man when i see the beginning and now side by side i can see it i just dont feel it

----------


## ironaddict69

trust me haro ur bigger. arms are impressive and so are sholders when at sides. this is another reason to avoid the heavily aromatizeable drugs like dbol , its false. your next cycle consiting of tren /mast/and test couldnt be wiser. im doing the same thing in about 4 weeks! we should keep ech other posted. im 190 at 5'11. my pics are in the picutres forumn actually. Natural, only on HRT

----------


## Haro3

> trust me haro ur bigger. arms are impressive and so are sholders when at sides. this is another reason to avoid the heavily aromatizeable drugs like dbol, its false. your next cycle consiting of tren/mast/and test couldnt be wiser. im doing the same thing in about 4 weeks! we should keep ech other posted. im 190 at 5'11. my pics are in the picutres forumn actually. Natural, only on HRT


cool as long as u guys see a difference then i guess its there

----------


## loadedgunz

excellent thread filled with loads of info/pics about your first cycle. congrats on the gains.

----------


## bbshaw

How long into pct did u find your weight stop dropping? I lost 8lbs in my first 2 weeks of pct. But dropped my body fat to 14% also

----------


## Haro3

> How long into pct did u find your weight stop dropping? I lost 8lbs in my first 2 weeks of pct. But dropped my body fat to 14% also


dunno really....i stabilized within 2 weeks prolly.......but then i got sick and lost some more weight etc....

im down to 205 now :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## skyline04

> although i wish i had done a few things differently towards the end i may have held onto more muscle but for a first cycle i can definately live with that.


great log, I think this inspired me to start one soon. What do you wish you did differently toward the end to keep more gains? Just keep the training/eating in check? You still look pretty swole bro, wish my arms were that size, and we are the same weight.. damn genetics..

----------


## Haro3

> great log, I think this inspired me to start one soon. What do you wish you did differently toward the end to keep more gains? Just keep the training/eating in check? You still look pretty swole bro, wish my arms were that size, and we are the same weight.. damn genetics..


thx...im just not happy with myself thats all lol i wish i had stuck with my diet towards the end along with keeping the training intense through pct.......and not running dnp during PCT...just stupid mistakes no biggy there will be more cycles...

----------


## Arnoldgenes

First of all badass F-ing post bro, seriously! Just read the whole deal in one shot tonight and I literally registered because of this post. 
Well as all of us novice juicers do, I will also be running a similar cycle to this. Mine will look like this:
30mg Dbol e/d 4wks
400mg Test E at 200mg 2x per wk (mon. and thur.) 12wks
PCT - 100mg Clomid and 20mg Nolva e/d for 4wks

Please do not take offense to this statement bro...but after seeing that you only made a gain of 3-4lbs when it was all said and done is kinda discouraging. Again no offense to you bro, but I hope to see better gains then this when I cycle in June '08. I have this idea that I will see superhuman strength and IFBB pro level gains with this stuff. I might just be naive or wishful but its this feeling I have about my mind/muscle connection you know? Then again I guess we all feel the same or we wouldn't even contemplate juic'n. If I don't see the kinda gains I envision in my minds eyes I most definitely not do another cycle. I see something like 20lbs of raw lean mass being kept after PCT. Anyway I digress; awesome post Haro3 and I will confer to this post when I start this June. Congrats on your gains and good luck in the future.

----------


## Jiesel

> First of all badass F-ing post bro, seriously! Just read the whole deal in one shot tonight and I literally registered because of this post. 
> Well as all of us novice juicers do, I will also be running a similar cycle to this. Mine will look like this:
> 30mg Dbol e/d 4wks
> 400mg Test E at 200mg 2x per wk (mon. and thur.) 12wks
> PCT - 100mg Clomid and 20mg Nolva e/d for 4wks
> 
> Please do not take offense to this statement bro...but after seeing that you only made a gain of 3-4lbs when it was all said and done is kinda discouraging. Again no offense to you bro, but I hope to see better gains then this when I cycle in June '08. I have this idea that I will see superhuman strength and IFBB pro level gains with this stuff. I might just be naive or wishful but its this feeling I have about my mind/muscle connection you know? Then again I guess we all feel the same or we wouldn't even contemplate juic'n. If I don't see the kinda gains I envision in my minds eyes I most definitely not do another cycle. I see something like 20lbs of raw lean mass being kept after PCT. Anyway I digress; awesome post Haro3 and I will confer to this post when I start this June. Congrats on your gains and good luck in the future.



Dont be discouraged bro, one thing I can say is always push yourself on cycle harder then you think you can go. Obviously everyone has their limitations and you dont want to get hurt but always try for more weight. You'll see some good gains If your heads in It 100%

----------


## Thug Nasty

I just read through the whole log. Great job. I'm also hoping to run a similar cycle.

Thanks for the info.

----------


## personaltrainermark

Great log. I'll be running similar cycle soon.

----------


## strapon

If you were to run this cycle as a cutter with AI to control the bloat, and eat low/moderate carbs (150-250g), Protein (350-450) and low fat, wouldnt that make some quality gains even tho calories would be something like -500 from maintainance, serious answers please  :Smilie:

----------


## youngguns555

could I ask you if you heard anything about the online roids pharmacy? I am getting ready for my first cycle which is the same as yours but i don't want to get ripped off!! Do you know any other place?

----------

